# Rhapsody- and TIvo, The Good, Bad, and Ugly



## BarryD99

Got The Rhapsody Download Last Night and have spent only a limited time with it, but these are my thoughts so far.

I'd be interested in hearing from others that have actually tried it.

The Good.
I've been a Rhapsody subscriber for ever, through Best Buy. I think being able to play entire albums and/or pick my own tracks and make play lists is awesome, well worth the cost of one cd/month. I'm guessing for me, ultimately I'll set up playlists on my PC and then search and play them from the Tivo.

The Tivo interface looks good on my TV, much better than the standard Rhapsody Computer screen (can't read- too small) on my TV. 

The Bad

Seems (Series 2) to be very sluggish compared to my PC. It actually froze up several times and I had to reboot the Tivo. 

The Ugly

At several clicks, I got what appeared to be program error messages saying bad code was being executed. I would have expected these to have been caught during the beta testing. For example, when attempting to login with my existing Rhapsody (from Best Buy) account, I get an error message saying that the code is in error.


----------



## YazooWho

Wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that you are using Rhapsody through BestBuy and not through Rhapsody directly. Have you ever signed in to the online service at rhapsody.com or download the software?

Just for giggles I tried to sign in through the music store on BestBuy's website and it asked me to enter my billing information after I signed in as existing member. I couldn't get in without that page keep popping up.

Also, as a long time subscriber to Rhapsody, I'm still waiting for my Tivo to get the Rhapsody update so I can start using this feature and report back.


----------



## BarryD99

Obviously the login in problems could have to the fact that it is a Besty Buy Login.

The other issues have nothing to do with Best Buy as I was using the 30 day free trial account.

BTW- just rebooted my Tivo again after getting a please wait message for 10 minutes


----------



## YazooWho

Hopefully the performance issues you are experiencing are just small hiccups and will clear up soon. I had the same issues with Amazon Unbox through the Tivo and just started using Amazon online to order movies because of how slow it was.

I currently use a Roku Soundbridge to stream Rhapsody through my receiver and if the Tivo interface is better and more user friendly (wife friendly), then it will replace my Roku to stream Rhapsody.


----------



## shady

BarryD99 said:


> Obviously the login in problems could have to the fact that it is a Besty Buy Login.
> 
> The other issues have nothing to do with Best Buy as I was using the 30 day free trial account.
> 
> BTW- just rebooted my Tivo again after getting a please wait message for 10 minutes


Did you try pressing the TiVo button on your remote control when it appeared to freeze? That usually works with errant HME applications, and saves you the time of a reboot.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

BarryD99 said:


> Obviously the login in problems could have to the fact that it is a Besty Buy Login.
> 
> The other issues have nothing to do with Best Buy as I was using the 30 day free trial account.
> 
> BTW- just rebooted my Tivo again after getting a please wait message for 10 minutes


I have a best buy Rhapsody account and it worked fine with no errors or freezes or long delays. I know it does not help you define your specfic problem but it does rule out Best Buy or code as the problem.

I would look next at how your Tivo is connecting to broadband. Have you tried otehr HME apps like podcast or such that make extensive use of the broadband connection?


----------



## BarryD99

>>Have you tried otehr HME apps like podcast or such that make extensive use of the broadband connection?>>

Bingo, while both of my Tivo's can connect and download data from the Tivo site, but all of a sudden both get a "please Wait Message" when attempting to connect to either the Rhapsody application or Live365, Unbox, etc. This just started an hour ago. I've never seen that before. I don't think I have a problem with the broadband connection (this is how I'm connected now).

>>Did you try pressing the TiVo button on your remote control when it appeared to freeze? That usually works with errant HME applications, and saves you the time of a reboot.>>

Yes, the TIVO button on the remote gets me back to the Tivo menu.

Thanks people


----------



## morac

BarryD99 said:


> Seems (Series 2) to be very sluggish compared to my PC. It actually froze up several times and I had to reboot the Tivo.


This isn't technically an issue with the Rhapsody application as more an issue with 9.1 on the S2.


----------



## BarryD99

I called Tivo Tech Support on the login issue. They directed me to tech support at Rhapsody. The solution was a shorter login name.

I asked them about the problem that I was having getting a "Please Wait" message for over 10 minutes when trying to get to Rhapsody from Tivo. Rhapsody said while they weren't sure, give them some time to "optimize" their servers for the Tivo app.

I can live with that.

Tech support at both Tivo and Rhapsody was very quick - wait time was under 2 minutes.

The really good!!!!

Prior to actually using the app from Tivo, I didn't realize that it would co-exist with my Best Buy Rhapsody Account on my PC.

I am thrilled that I can create my playlists from my pc then login to rhapsody from the tivo and play those lists. I think this is very strong for computer literate users (which should be anyone using this forum). In essence, the pc does the backend stuff and the Tivo will play the lists, all for the same $12.95/mo I was already paying.

Hopefully Tivo and Rhapsody will iron out their different issues and this will become a really strong offering. I am much more impressed than I was originally.


----------



## YazooWho

BarryD99 said:


> The really good!!!!
> 
> Prior to actually using the app from Tivo, I didn't realize that it would co-exist with my Best Buy Rhapsody Account on my PC.
> 
> I am thrilled that I can create my playlists from my pc then login to rhapsody from the tivo and play those lists. I think this is very strong for computer literate users (which should be anyone using this forum). In essence, the pc does the backend stuff and the Tivo will play the lists, all for the same $12.95/mo I was already paying.
> 
> Hopefully Tivo and Rhapsody will iron out their different issues and this will become a really strong offering. I am much more impressed than I was originally.


Like you said, hopefully the performance issues will be solved. I, for one still havent recieved the Rhapsody update to test things out. But on your point about playlists and the library, I currently use a Roku Soundbridge for playing Rhapsody on my stereo and I do excately as you do. I create the playlists and add items to my library on my PC and then select those on the Soundbridge. According to the screen shots and descriptions I have seen, it looks like you can do the same things.


----------



## kas25

YazooWho said:


> Like you said, hopefully the performance issues will be solved. I, for one still havent recieved the Rhapsody update to test things out. But on your point about playlists and the library, I currently use a Roku Soundbridge for playing Rhapsody on my stereo and I do excately as you do. I create the playlists and add items to my library on my PC and then select those on the Soundbridge. According to the screen shots and descriptions I have seen, it looks like you can do the same things.


You guys should also check out Sonos.


----------



## bluemcduff

I noticed that the Rhapsody Update was available on the 10th for me--I've been waiting for this for several months given that I'm a Rhapsody Subscriber under Comcast as well.

I must say that 160 kbps sounds a heck of a lot better that the 64 kbps of Live365.

However, one thing that is driving me nuts is that I'm hearing clipping on songs with a large dynamic range.

I'm not sure if it's the powered amplifier that I added to my antenna that's leaking DC back through the cable but I only notice it when I stream music through Rhapsody or Live365.

Anyone else notice any clipping who has the update yet?

Finally, I really wish that I had trick play capabilities where I could rewind or fast forward as I hate always having to restart a song from the beginning--also goes for Podcaster as well.


----------



## RoyK

I got it last night. Has anyone else read through the license agreement? Its longer than my will and medical power of attorney combined!

No thanks.

Edit: Oh, and it says it also incorporates another online license agreement by reference.


----------



## kas25

I just got this reply from Rhapsody? Has anyone seen a change? I will check when I get home. 


I am a Real Networks Tier 2 Technical Support Representative. Your case has been escalated to our department due to severity. Thank you for your continued patience, and I would like to apologize for any inconvenience you may have experienced so far. 

I have followed this thread since the day you initiated it. As I understand it Rhapsody music service is slow loading in your Tivo. I can help you with this.

We made an adjustment on the servers that should resolve this issue immediately. If Rhapsody still loads slow I recommend restarting the unit.

Please reply to this email with any further questions or concerns.


----------



## YazooWho

I will be happy just get it on my Tivo. I put my Tivo on the priority list 3 days ago and still nothing.


----------



## sstatman

YazooWho said:


> But on your point about playlists and the library, I currently use a Roku Soundbridge for playing Rhapsody on my stereo and I do excately as you do. I create the playlists and add items to my library on my PC and then select those on the Soundbridge. According to the screen shots and descriptions I have seen, it looks like you can do the same things.


It's a little different on the Tivo. You don't actually need your PC running to use Rhapsody on Tivo, as it communicates directly with the Rhapsody services. So you could use the Rhapsody website to manage your library, and that will show up instantly on your Tivo, and vice versa.


----------



## flip123

I have Comcast which gives me a free Rhapsody account. I have never used Rhapsody before, so signed in on my computer and played around a bit.

Over at the Tivo, when I signed in, I got this error message -- complete with grammar errors:

"Tivo application doesn't supported for this account"

Guess I will return to my old way of listening to music.

Phil


----------



## shady

flip123 said:


> I have Comcast which gives me a free Rhapsody account. I have never used Rhapsody before, so signed in on my computer and played around a bit.
> 
> Over at the Tivo, when I signed in, I got this error message -- complete with grammar errors:
> 
> "Tivo application doesn't supported for this account"
> 
> Guess I will return to my old way of listening to music.
> 
> Phil


The Comcast Rhapsody account is only very basic. You need to sign up for the free trial.


----------



## nhaigh

YazooWho said:


> I will be happy just get it on my Tivo. I put my Tivo on the priority list 3 days ago and still nothing.


Me too. Signed up for my S3 and its not go it yet. It's on both my S2's but I want to hear the result on my S3's AV system so I can decide if it's worth having.


----------



## mtchamp

I have been using Rhapsody for the last few days. The performance is not reliable. Sometimes it comes up almost right away and other times it is very slow to navigate with a please wait messages for as long as 30 seconds. I was in it last night OK then 5 minutes later, I could not get in at all. 

I like the service very much on my TV, so much so that a bought a Rhapsody-To-Go membership @ $14.99 a month and went out to Best Buy and bought an 8 gig Sansa MP3 player sale priced @ $99.00. My 12 year old son loves it, especially because I wouldn't buy him the overpriced iTunes service. He's happily downloading away.

I sure hope they get this slowness problem worked out soon. I won't have much use for the MP3 player like my son. I don't have much time in a day where I can have earplugs stuck in my head but I found it very convenient to search for and bring up songs from the couch.


----------



## HDTiVo

mtchamp said:


> I have been using Rhapsody for the last few days. The performance is not reliable. Sometimes it comes up almost right away and other times it is very slow to navigate with a please wait messages for as long as 30 seconds. I was in it last night OK then 5 minutes later, I could not get in at all.


This is a weakness of the HME concept. Defintely an issue to some measurable extent.


----------



## sstatman

mtchamp said:


> I have been using Rhapsody for the last few days. The performance is not reliable. Sometimes it comes up almost right away and other times it is very slow to navigate with a please wait messages for as long as 30 seconds. I was in it last night OK then 5 minutes later, I could not get in at all.


As mentioned by the support person (see the quote above), we've had some performance problems for the initial rollout. We (Tivo and Rhapsody) have solved the major ones, and are well on our way to solving the nagging-but-lesser ones. It's important that you have a good experience, though, so if you do have a performance issue (or error) again, you should send me a private message with the approximate time the issue happened and what you were doing. If you have a full Rhapsody subscription (as opposed to a trial or a Comcast radio subscription), providing me with your Rhapsody logon (though NOT the password, please) would make it possible for me to diagnose the issue. The more information (other than the password!), the better.

I'm glad you enjoy the experience when it works; we're working to close up the nagging issues now, so that it becomes (or stays) something valuable to you.


----------



## bluemcduff

I thought I'd mention this bug for the QA people in addition to the clipping:

When a song has just been added to Rhapsody that can be streamed on the computer, that same song cannot be streamed by the Rhapsody HME Application if it is on the saved playlist list if it doesn't show up in the list of available albums.

When this occurs, the application throws an exception which states the content cannot be found (very strange since the songs are there--just not in a form the HME application can find).

I'll see if I can come up with a list of songs that fit this criteria when I have time to really research the issue.

I must say that coming from an IT background, an end user should never see an error message formatted this way and should be trapped.

The good news is that it doesn't kill the application and kick you out--you just can't play the song.


----------



## BarryD99

>>We (Tivo and Rhapsody) have solved the major ones, and are well on our way to solving the nagging-but-lesser ones. >>

I'm truely confident that they will. In the meantime time, Tivo needs to change the message from "Please wait" to "Please wait and wait and wait."

Yesterday I couldn't connect for most of the day. So far today, I've not had a problem.

And, if many of the first set of users are having these problems, maybe they need to not roll out anymore for a few days.


----------



## mtchamp

Unlike a 2 nights ago, Rhapsody was working sweet tonight. I'm logged in with a new Rhapsody To Go subscription and used it for about an hour and had just a few minor slowdowns. It's working better than ever and I was able to bring up a whole lot of old favorites pretty quick. Thanks.


----------



## sstatman

mtchamp said:


> Unlike a 2 nights ago, Rhapsody was working sweet tonight. I'm logged in with a new Rhapsody To Go subscription and used it for about an hour and had just a few minor slowdowns. It's working better than ever and I was able to bring up a whole lot of old favorites pretty quick. Thanks.





BarryD99 said:


> Yesterday I couldn't connect for most of the day. So far today, I've not had a problem.


I'm happy to hear that things are stabilizing for you. Let me know if you see any repeats of the issues. We may also get a small hiccup in perf (for maybe 30 minutes?) in the next 24 hours or so; if anybody notices that, it'd be great to hear it.


----------



## YazooWho

Ok, it's been almost a week since I put in my service number to the priority list to get the Rhapsody d/l and still nothing.


----------



## BarryD99

Not working for me (now). I get past the please wait but when I try to play a track, I don't get past the loading - ie it doesn't load or play


----------



## sstatman

BarryD99 said:


> Not working for me (now). I get past the please wait but when I try to play a track, I don't get past the loading - ie it doesn't load or play


Private message me what track you're trying to play, and how you got to that track (ex; search -> artist page -> album, or top tracks -> tracks, etc.)


----------



## mikeyts

I'm a Napster sub, so I'd rather use that. Otherwise, it's kind of a dim shadow of using a service like Rhapsody or Napster with your computer. You don't get an easily accessed artist biography and discography.

Of course, my laptop is connected to my entertainment equipment (I'm composing this using a 46" 1080p LCD as my display), so I'm not really a good target for this service. I'm sure that I'd appreciate it more if it was more convenient than just using my PC .


----------



## sstatman

Also, if you're in a trial, sending me your TSN might help ...


----------



## nhaigh

Well I have the menu item on my S3 finally today but it won't connect to the service. I just tried my S2 that was working and it's not anymore. I'm not having a lot of luck so far with this. It seems a long way from ready for commercial availability. Who wants to pay $12.95 per month for something that may work sometimes?


----------



## mtchamp

I was trying to get in about an hour ago and I couldn't, so I pressed TiVo Central and went back a few times until I got in, then it worked. A bit frustrating, because I'm watching the Red Sox live and during commercials I'm going to Rhapsody. Of course I would like to be instantly connected every time and I wish I could toggle between Live TV and and Rhapsody. I'm still loving it though despite the wait to get in. This is the best HME app so far for me and I use it often with uneven performance results. I've learned to be patient with the button clicks until they catch up.


----------



## alto1

I received the update the day it was announced and have tried it extensively. So far, the longest I gave gotten it to play is about 2 hours. Mostly it will play for about 2 songs and just stop. At that point I have to press the Tivo button and attempt to re-enter Rhapsody, usually with no luck for the first several tries. Sometimes a reboot is necessary to restore playback. I have also had several instances of the Rhapsody app hanging and having to exit and re-enter, again with mixed success.
This has all been reported to Tivo tech support.
Looks like not ready for prime time yet. :down:


----------



## bilbo

Please Wait...

(Seriously, about 3 out 5 times I tried to get into Rhapsody I see this message, and the Tivo never gets into Rhapsody).


----------



## fred2

So, I have been waiting for a message from Tivo or Rhapsody that the service is available on my Tivo. Turn on the TV and see no new messages pending. Been like that for a week.

Finally, this morning I went into Photos, etc.... and there it is. I've had no reason to check the HME apps for a few days.

Don't they inform users that the service is available. 

Not really for this thread, but someone mentioned that they got a message that they got a message that Rhapsody and **esata** were now available. Anyone got that one yet?


----------



## jeffmc425

From what I have been told, the Tivo HME servers are being updated to address some of the issues people have been seeing, this week. Hopefully things will be improve after that.


----------



## brnscofrnld

Last night I had a some trouble getting onto Rhapsody from my Tivo, as in, I couldn't. This morning I tried before going to work around 5:45ish and had no problems logging in and listening to a couple of songs and channels. Maybe it has something to do with server congestion?


----------



## Leo Valiant

shady said:


> The Comcast Rhapsody account is only very basic.


That's why they call it "Rhapsody Radio *PLUS*" a $60/year value free to all Comcast subscribers.


----------



## YazooWho

I finally got the Rhapsody update last night and had a chance to play with it.

The good:

I like the interface and how it's fairly similar to the content of the Rhapsody software and online. It has pretty much all the same stuff as regular Rhapsody but layed out in a Tivo like interface. The quality is excellent for streaming wirelessly. 

The Bad/Ugly: Like others have mentioned, it's extremely slow to start. The first time I tried, it timed out and went back to live TV. The second time it took about 3 mins. I'm guessing it's a network/server issue that they are aware of and working on to fix. I did get an error when I was in the queue and scrolled up to play another song. The original song kept playing through the error.

So far I like it and can't wait to give it a real test. I'm thinking of hard wiring my Tivo S3 to see if that makes a difference in performance.


----------



## sstatman

YazooWho said:


> The Bad/Ugly: Like others have mentioned, it's extremely slow to start. The first time I tried, it timed out and went back to live TV. The second time it took about 3 mins. I'm guessing it's a network/server issue that they are aware of and working on to fix. I did get an error when I was in the queue and scrolled up to play another song. The original song kept playing through the error.


As noted above, we're expecting an HME release shortly that should address many of the HME startup issues. As for the queue error, we've had other reports on that. We're researching it.

(What makes all of this so complicated, btw, is that there are 3 pieces of software all interacting, all owned and managed by different organizations : the Tivo client, the HME app, and the Rhapsody services. What looks like a Rhapsody problem may be an HME issue, and vice versa.)


----------



## YazooWho

sstatman said:


> As noted above, we're expecting an HME release shortly that should address many of the HME startup issues. As for the queue error, we've had other reports on that. We're researching it.
> 
> (What makes all of this so complicated, btw, is that there are 3 pieces of software all interacting, all owned and managed by different organizations : the Tivo client, the HME app, and the Rhapsody services. What looks like a Rhapsody problem may be an HME issue, and vice versa.)


Thanks for the feedback and being on top of the issues. Being a long time Rhapsody and Tivo user, I was looking forward to this feature for a long time.

I will be more than happy to send the error reports and a description of what I did to get there.


----------



## YazooWho

Just for kicks, I tried Rhapsody again this morning and it started up almost immediately. Probably took about 5 secs from when the "Please Wait" came up to when it started. Hopefully this was a result of a fix and not because of lack of congestion.

FYI...I also tried to recreate the error in the queue. What I did was, I went into my saved Playlists and then played a random song off the list. Then I went back to the queue and noticed that the whole playlist was in there. I then scrolled up a few songs and select another randowm song from the queue and thats when the error occured. I tried it with a few other songs in my queue and it created the same error. All the time, the first song I picked was playing.

btw, the sound quality is great. Much better than I thought it would be.


----------



## shady

Anyone know if we can Create Playlists through the Web Interface with the 30 day free trial? I wasn't sure what my account name would be.


----------



## mtchamp

Rhapsody worked super tonight when I used it from 7:30-8:30 pm EST.


----------



## shady

shady said:


> Anyone know if we can Create Playlists through the Web Interface with the 30 day free trial? I wasn't sure what my account name would be.


I found my account name on the Options page, but no idea what the password would be.

I've been listening to the R.E.M new release. It's sounding good. I'm really impressed so far, I think I definitely will be subscribing once my 30 days is over.

The most annoying thing is pressing the wrong button on the remote, for instance "Guide" instead of info, it takes you out of the application altogether. I've done that many times tonight!!


----------



## arex

sstatman said:


> Private message me what track you're trying to play, and how you got to that track (ex; search -> artist page -> album, or top tracks -> tracks, etc.)


Rhapsody worked great when I first tried it (last Thursday), but at some point that night it conked out and stopped loading tracks. I've been unable to load a song since. The problem occurs no matter what track I try to play, whether I shuffle play my library, select a track from my library directly, try to load up a channel, do an artist search and try to play top tracks, etc.

For example, just now I did an artist search for Timbaland, viewed albums, selected Shock Value, viewed tracks, then tried to play the song "Give it to Me." It just perpetually shows "Loading..."

When I did a shuffle play of my tracks, it got hung up trying to play one of 2Pac's tracks from All Eyez On Me. Maybe it doesn't like hip hop?

Is this problem pretty widespread?


----------



## hahnfld

arex said:


> Rhapsody worked great when I first tried it (last Thursday), but at some point that night it conked out and stopped loading tracks.


Same thing for me... Starting this Tuesday, I couldn't play any tracks (just get "Loading..." after I pick a song), and it's been that way ever since. I can use my rhapsody subscription on the computer just fine, but not on the Tivo.


----------



## kas25

shady said:


> I found my account name on the Options page, but no idea what the password would be.
> 
> I've been listening to the R.E.M new release. It's sounding good. I'm really impressed so far, I think I definitely will be subscribing once my 30 days is over.
> 
> The most annoying thing is pressing the wrong button on the remote, for instance "Guide" instead of info, it takes you out of the application altogether. I've done that many times tonight!!


Great point about the wrong buttons. If things freeze up I press the Tivo button to get out and it takes me all the way out. It would be nice to only have one button that takes you all the way out and the rest just take you to the opening Rhapsody page.


----------



## jeffmc425

If everyone could try Rhapsody again tonight, it would be great. HME servers were updated to fix the slow/unable to load the Rhapsody HME app on tuesday night, so that should not occur, again. 

Also, Rhapsody's servers were updated Wednesday night to address a couple of edge cases for playback on Tivo.

So try it tonight, and see how it runs

Thanks!


----------



## kas25

jeffmc425 said:


> If everyone could try Rhapsody again tonight, it would be great. HME servers were updated to fix the slow/unable to load the Rhapsody HME app on tuesday night, so that should not occur, again.
> 
> Also, Rhapsody's servers were updated Wednesday night to address a couple of edge cases for playback on Tivo.
> 
> So try it tonight, and see how it runs
> 
> Thanks!


Will do!! Thanks. I noticed it was easier to get access last night but had a song freeze on me which hadn't happened before. Thanks for the update.


----------



## rbt

I have spent the past hour and a half with both TiVo and Rhapsody support. I'm not seeing many of the Rhapsody Channels on my TiVo lineup. In particular, 60's Rock, 70's Hits are not available on Tivo. I need to listen to Jimi Hendrix and CCR rather than the 1910 Fruit Gum Company (60's Pop). Futher review finds MANY channels not available on Tivo.

Tivo 2nd tier network support has informed me they are just a portal and send through what Rhapsody sends them. Rhapsody 2nd tier support ended up being clueless as to why all channels are not available. "They hope to have a TiVo up and running in tech support in the next few days and will look into the issue."

I cancelled my XM radio sub and bought a Rhapsody sub when I found out I could stream their channels through my Tivo into my high end stereo system.

I was told by tech at Rhapsody it IS their intent to send 100% of the their channel lineup over to Tivo.

Hopefully it will get worked out soon. "I want my 60's ROCK AND ROLL!!"

Cheers,

RT


----------



## kas25

rbt said:


> I have spent the past hour and a half with both TiVo and Rhapsody support. I'm not seeing many of the Rhapsody Channels on my TiVo lineup. In particular, 60's Rock, 70's Hits are not available on Tivo. I need to listen to Jimi Hendrix and CCR rather than the 1910 Fruit Gum Company (60's Pop). Futher review finds MANY channels not available on Tivo.
> 
> Tivo 2nd tier network support has informed me they are just a portal and send through what Rhapsody sends them. Rhapsody 2nd tier support ended up being clueless as to why all channels are not available. "They hope to have a TiVo up and running in tech support in the next few days and will look into the issue."
> 
> I cancelled my XM radio sub and bought a Rhapsody sub when I found out I could stream their channels through my Tivo into my high end stereo system.
> 
> I was told by tech at Rhapsody it IS their intent to send 100% of the their channel lineup over to Tivo.
> 
> Hopefully it will get worked out soon. "I want my 60's ROCK AND ROLL!!"
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> RT


I'm not at home but I remember seeing a large list of channels. I'll check to see if I can get them.


----------



## rbt

Kas25,

That effort will be appreciated. Anyone else streaming Rhapsody online channels over their Tivo might wish to have a look at what's available compared with their favorite channel. HipHop lovers can kindly ignore said request!


----------



## JennyP

I know pretty much for certain that 60's rock was there a day or two ago, as I was listening to it. I'll check again to make sure it is still around.


----------



## paulnelson20

So i've waited for days for the Rhaposdy service to appear and nothing i've had 9.1 for about 5 days now. So I decided to try it out with my computer, signed up, with the same e-mail, address, credit card, etc, as i did for tivo. And not five minutes later the service shows up on my tivo. Freakin Creepy.


----------



## kas25

jeffmc425 said:


> If everyone could try Rhapsody again tonight, it would be great. HME servers were updated to fix the slow/unable to load the Rhapsody HME app on tuesday night, so that should not occur, again.
> 
> Also, Rhapsody's servers were updated Wednesday night to address a couple of edge cases for playback on Tivo.
> 
> So try it tonight, and see how it runs
> 
> Thanks!


Just tried it for a little while. Got in fairly quickly 2-3 times but got held up the fourth. I tend to think its the tivo, though, as I immediately went over to Weather and got "Please Wait" for a long time as well.

Fipped around and got a long message that basically said "internal error" when i was flipping through "New Releases". I did page down through the first 3 sets of new releases and shortly after Clapton's new release I paged down again and got the error. Not sure if this was the end or not that caused the error but it hadn't happened before and I look through New Releases regularly. I hope this helps.


----------



## kas25

rbt said:


> Kas25,
> 
> That effort will be appreciated. Anyone else streaming Rhapsody online channels over their Tivo might wish to have a look at what's available compared with their favorite channel. HipHop lovers can kindly ignore said request!


I can see the 60s Rock but I think you may have been looking in Top Channels rather than searching by Genre?


----------



## BarryD99

>>If everyone could try Rhapsody again tonight>>

Tried it last night well after this message was posted. I could't get past the please wait.

Tried it again, and then this morning. Both times I got the application but never got a track to play. Tried several different options - rhapsody channels, my library, etc. Each time it hung up loading the first song. Never got to play anythng.


----------



## mtchamp

Last night on my first try I got "Please Wait" for 30 seconds, so I pressed the TiVo Guy button and went back to TiVo Central and started over. Second time I got in right away. This problem of hit and miss is fairly consistant, although I think it has improved for me. This new Rhapsody feature might be the first popular HME feature that users go to everyday, so it's time to put some big bucks into the servers or whatever and make it come up instantly eveytime.


----------



## kas25

mtchamp said:


> Last night on my first try I got "Please Wait" for 30 seconds, so I pressed the TiVo Guy button and went back to TiVo Central and started over. Second time I got in right away. This problem of hit and miss is fairly consistant, although I think it has improved for me. This new Rhapsody feature might be the first popular HME feature that users go to everyday, so it's time to put some big bucks into the servers or whatever and make it come up instantly eveytime.


I really think it may mostly be a Tivo issue as I have similar results with weater, traffice, etc. My network is wired and works fine for Apple TV and Sonos so I think both are to blame. I am curious if your other network functions on the Tivo are just as unreliable?


----------



## mtchamp

I'll have to try the other HME apps some more. I have used them in the past and I think there also was some wait time, but I hardly used them. Rhapsody is a different story. I will use Rhapsody often, everyday or everytime I turn on the TV . I'm going there because it's fun to find new songs and play whatever you want, even if it's just a couple songs at a time.

I was watching the game last night and during commercials, I was going to Rhapsody. It needs to come up as quick as possible so I can get a couple songs in while waiting to get back to the game. I also like searching around for new music to add to my library. I don't watch much live TV, but Rhapsody is one nice feature to keep me busy during commercials.


----------



## kas25

mtchamp said:


> I'll have to try the other HME apps some more. I have used them in the past and I think there also was some wait time, but I hardly used them. Rhapsody is a different story. I will use Rhapsody often, everyday or everytime I turn on the TV . I'm going there because it's fun to find new songs and play whatever you want, even if it's just a couple songs at a time.
> 
> I was watching the game last night and during commercials, I was going to Rhapsody. It needs to come up as quick as possible so I can get a couple songs in while waiting to get back to the game. I also like searching around for new music to add to my library. I don't watch much live TV, but Rhapsody is one nice feature to keep me busy during commercials.


I agree. I haven't concentrated on the others as well but if they have the same problem, its probably TIVO, not Rhapsody. I could care less about Weather but Rhapsody has to be reliable and quick.


----------



## shady

I had my first experience of the temporary freeze last night. The music carried on playing, but while I was browsing, nothing happened for about 30 seconds, and then suddenly all of my previous remote commands caught up and all happened at once. This happened a few times over a half hour period (around 11pm)

It reminded me of when I had a comcast dvr


----------



## kas25

kas25 said:


> I agree. I haven't concentrated on the others as well but if they have the same problem, its probably TIVO, not Rhapsody. I could care less about Weather but Rhapsody has to be reliable and quick.


It looks like Tivo made a fix to all HME. I saw this on the Rhapsody forum today.

http://i.realone.com/product/help/rhapwebflare/en/rhapweb.htm


----------



## arex

jeffmc425 said:


> Also, Rhapsody's servers were updated Wednesday night to address a couple of edge cases for playback on Tivo.
> 
> So try it tonight, and see how it runs


Rhapsody seems to come up fine (albeit with a bit of lag in accepting commands), but I still have no ability to listen to any songs. I can see all the album art I want, just no songs.=/

Hopefully I'm able to stream music again before my trial is up or I'll never be able to convince my wife to subscribe to the service (although I guess if I can't listen, there's no point subscribing anyway)!


----------



## jeffmc425

Could you explain what you mean by "you cannot play songs"? If you search for an artist or an album, go select a track, and add it to your queue, or select play now, it will not play?

Remember, when you select a track, you either have to add it to the queue, or select play track or play all.

Also, what Tivo type do you have? Series 3? Series 2? TivoHD?

Thanks!


----------



## zaknafein

I've been playing around with Rhapsody on my THD for a couple days, and, so far, I have to say I really enjoy the service. I have 2 quibbles though, 1 small, 1 big. The small one: The UI is pretty durned slow to respond to remote command. The big: It crashes. I've seen numerous errors while navigating the UI. (they're long, I know there's at least one I can recreate though if anyone's interested) Twice the application has crashed completely dumping me back out to the main TiVo app with a message about an application error. Once the Rhapsody app crashed so hard it rebooted the TiVo. Not cool. These 3 major showstopper crashes have all been during playback.

At any rate, if they can work the bugs out, it appears to be a pretty worthwhile service, I'll keep trying.


----------



## arex

jeffmc425 said:


> Could you explain what you mean by "you cannot play songs"? If you search for an artist or an album, go select a track, and add it to your queue, or select play now, it will not play?
> 
> Remember, when you select a track, you either have to add it to the queue, or select play track or play all.
> 
> Also, what Tivo type do you have? Series 3? Series 2? TivoHD?
> 
> Thanks!


I have no problem getting into Rhapsody. Once I get in, I have no problem viewing my saved tracks or channels. I can search for an artist, select an album and then see all the tracks. But no matter how I find a song, if I try to play the track, the album art will show up in the upper left corner but then it perpetually displays "Loading..." and the track will never play.

I have a Series 2.


----------



## kas25

Whatever was done seemed to work. There is a 3 second pause before the "Please Wait" begins but in another 3-5 seconds Rhapsody consistently opens. Nice job. I still bet the error when I scroll to the bottom of the New Releases. Now if you can just make it easier to scroll from Artist A to Artist Z or simply list many more on one screen (like playlists) it would be nice.


----------



## jr937

This was already on my Tivo Thursday, I didn't even know Rhapsody was coming, wasn't even familiar with the service. I've only used this 2 days but LOVE it and already have a feeling I'll subscribe after the free 30 days, something I wouldn't have guessed I would do. 

Like others here, I had those delay glitches logging into Rhapsody a number of times Thursday night. I also had times when going song-to-song it got hung up, and there was a delay of 30 seconds or so until the next song started. Only used briefly Friday, and am listening to it today (Sat) and have had no problems. I find this service very user-friendly, and love all the features.

I don't buy cd's, as I found myself listening to them for a short while, then they collected dust. Wasted money. The $12/month to listen to whatever I'm in the mood for seems great to me. I don't need a cd collection, I just want to hear music that I want to hear. This seems to be perfect for a music lover like me, and I love having it on Tivo.


----------



## BarryD99

>>I have no problem getting into Rhapsody. Once I get in, I have no problem viewing my saved tracks or channels. I can search for an artist, select an album and then see all the tracks. But no matter how I find a song, if I try to play the track, the album art will show up in the upper left corner but then it perpetually displays "Loading..." and the track will never play.

I have a Series 2.>>

My problem exactly. I have two Series 2s


----------



## TiVoPony

BarryD99 said:


> >>I have no problem getting into Rhapsody. Once I get in, I have no problem viewing my saved tracks or channels. I can search for an artist, select an album and then see all the tracks. But no matter how I find a song, if I try to play the track, the album art will show up in the upper left corner but then it perpetually displays "Loading..." and the track will never play.
> 
> I have a Series 2.>>
> 
> My problem exactly. I have two Series 2s


I'd suggest rebooting the DVR, that may clear things up for you. Let us know.

Pony


----------



## rsohn

I have an unlimited Rhapsody account, but still through Comcast. I, too, am receiving the _"Tivo application doesn't suppoted for this account"_ message when I try to log in. I called Rhapsody's support line, and when my issue was escalated to their Tier 2 support group, I was that Rhapsody had not yet converted their co-branded accounts (e.g. Comcast, and Best Buy) for use with Tivo. He said it would be another 1-2 weeks before the conversion is complete.

Apparently, they had under-estimated the number of Comcast-originated Rhapsody customers who are also Tivo-philes.

Meanwhile, I'll use the 30-day free trial that came through Tivo.

PS: Rhapsody offered a 1 month's credit on their service because the conversion was not completed on time.


----------



## nrnoble

{I have not read the entire thread yet.}

I too have been a Rhapsody PC subscriber for many years and have mostly good things to say about it.

Realistically the only way to use Rhapsody on the Tivo is to set everything up using the PC, and simply use the TiVo for playback. Trying to use the TiVo interface to find artists\tracks\etc is painfully awkward\slow. On screen text entry is only meant for very simple and limited text entry.

Am I the only one who wants the option to connect a wireless keyboard for my TiVos? . At least with the HDTiVos.


----------



## jwehman

One thing I have noticed in my extensive use of the Rhapsody app (with an unlimited acct) is that lately (as in yesterday and today), the music will just stop, and the Wireless LAN adapter (TiVo-branded) will be blinking furiously for minutes afterwards. A reboot will restore the adapter/wireless connection. I don't know which side of things is going nutso (TiVo or Rhapsody), but something ain't right...


----------



## nrnoble

It does appear to be buggy. My S3 has crashed a few times just playing around with it.

Does sound good, but I do have a good sound system.

Because I have a Media PC also, having Rhapsody on my TiVos is likely to be rarely used. The PC version is so much easier to use.


----------



## grblade

I've been a Rhapsody fan for years and am so excited that I can use it on my TiVo now. I have an unlimited account and have had no trouble signing in to my account on TiVo; however, I have had many of the problems others have described in this forum. 

It occasionally takes a long time for the application to load, and most of the time it runs slowly. Often it stalls for a long time, or shows an error message with a lot of code on it. It has crashed several times and takes me back to TiVo Central. 

When it works, it's great. I'm hoping a fix is released soon. I haven't been able to play more than a few songs in a row without a crash.


----------



## zuddal002

Ok ......................................


----------



## HuskerSteve

I'm new to Rhapsody and I started the 30 trial on TIVO. They made it very quick and easy to get started, just accept the users agreement stuff and off you go....

The problem for me is, I want to be able to go to Rhapsody on my PC and set-up playlists and browse around, but I'm not sure how to log into my TIVO trial account on Rhapsody's website. Not sure what username/password TIVO is using to log me into Rhapsody's service. I assumed that TIVO passed my email address and password thru to Rhapsody, but that didn't work....any ideas?


----------



## arex

TiVoPony said:


> I'd suggest rebooting the DVR, that may clear things up for you. Let us know.
> 
> Pony


Hey, what do you know? That did the trick. I think. It now works like a charm!

(I didn't try Rhapsody before rebooting last night, so it may have been fixed before the reboot, but I guess I'll never know.)

Thanks!


----------



## brnscofrnld

rsohn said:


> I called Rhapsody's support line, and when my issue was escalated to their Tier 2 support group, I was that Rhapsody had not yet converted their co-branded accounts (e.g. Comcast, and Best Buy) for use with Tivo. He said it would be another 1-2 weeks before the conversion is complete.


I subscribed with Bestbuy when I got my Sansa R about 2 weeks ago and was able to log in on the TiVo with no issues.

I might be since it was a new account vs someone who has had a subscription to the bestbuy rhapsody for a while.


----------



## sstatman

HuskerSteve said:


> The problem for me is, I want to be able to go to Rhapsody on my PC and set-up playlists and browse around, but I'm not sure how to log into my TIVO trial account on Rhapsody's website. Not sure what username/password TIVO is using to log me into Rhapsody's service. I assumed that TIVO passed my email address and password thru to Rhapsody, but that didn't work....any ideas?


Device trials are always tied directly to the device that they're on. I know that it doesn't give you the full Rhapsody "Your music everywhere!" experience, but it was a business decision. So basically, you're not going to be able to do this. Sorry.


----------



## wmcbrine

I tried Rhapsody for the first time last night, and I'm pretty impressed. The UI was slow, and sometimes locked up; but on the positive side, it never missed a note, even when the UI seemed dead.


----------



## cmc850

I have a Series 2 DT and tried demo for the first time last night. Irritating, as I really like the streaming stations, and live 365 sound quality is poor and galleon streaming is buggy - but this was a nightmare. It worked for a bit, but if I navigated around, it would hang at "loading..." then kick me out to menu. I'd find at that time that my (wired) net connection was down, no online apps were active, and only a reboot would cure the problem. The tivo would fail to find the gateway til a reboot. Anybody have any ideas, or is this just the way it works (or doesn't)?


----------



## BarryD99

>>I'd suggest rebooting the DVR, that may clear things up for you. Let us know.

Pony>>

Solved my problem of track not loading. Thanks.

The more I use the Rhapsody/Tivo interface, the more I like it. I'm looking forward to more of the bugs being fixed and some fine tuning of the interface.


----------



## Hi8

I have 9.2j - and was wanting to check out the service.

I followed this ..

1. Select the Music, Photos, Products, & More menu from TiVo Central
2. Click on Rhapsody Music Service
3. Accept the 30-day free trial

can't get past step #2 it's not on the list. YES the APPs are enabled. I have a bunch of OTHER services Yahoo, Live 365 , movie Tickets, etc... no Rhapsody.

what am I missing?


----------



## jeffmc425

Hi8 said:


> I have 9.2j - and was wanting to check out the service.
> 
> I followed this ..
> 
> 1. Select the Music, Photos, Products, & More menu from TiVo Central
> 2. Click on Rhapsody Music Service
> 3. Accept the 30-day free trial
> 
> can't get past step #2 it's not on the list. YES the APPs are enabled. I have a bunch of OTHER services Yahoo, Live 365 , movie Tickets, etc... no Rhapsody.
> 
> what am I missing?


You need to sign up on the Priority page to get the app sooner. The app is being rolled out to everyone over a number of weeks. Just because you have the 9.2 client code on your Tivo, does not mean you have the Rhapsody App mapped.


----------



## Solver

Has any one had this happen?

1. Select the Music, Photos, Products, & More
2. Select the Rhapsody Music Service
3. Repeat many times until getting something other than "Please Wait"
3. NOT accept the 30-day free trial, yet.
4. Come back seven days later
5. Accept the 30-day free trial
6. See that you only have 23 days left in their free trial.
?


----------



## Hi8

jeffmc425 said:


> You need to sign up on the Priority page to get the app sooner. The app is being rolled out to everyone over a number of weeks. Just because you have the 9.2 client code on your Tivo, does not mean you have the Rhapsody App mapped.


 OK ... I clicked on that page and it appeared to be the SAME priority page I submitted to get the 9.2j - so I never submitted!

ok.. I'll try that, can't hurt to submit again I suppose, even if it is the SAME page.

EDIT: It worked! THANKS ...


----------



## troydf

I have used Rhapsody on my 2 Tivos for about a week now. And each day, it has gotten better. Last night, my parents were over, and we spent 3 hours browsing songs. They thought it was the greatest thing ever. I bought the Sansa e260 player and signed up for the Rhapsody to go plan. I flat out love Rhapsody. Getting it on my Tivo is what really puts it over the top for me.

For me, this is the best app yet for Tivo. Keep working on improving the performance and the UI, and I think Tivo and Real have a hit.


----------



## sstatman

I appreciate it that people are continuing to use the service after the initial bumpiness. We're all fighting mightily to iron out the issues that we're seeing, and so it's good to hear that you're seeing improvements day to day.

(Some of the issues you might see now, btw, are actually related to us fixing things ... new server software gets released, which causes hiccups down the chain, etc.)


----------



## jr937

For the first time in the 7 days I've had Rhapsody on Tivo, it worked smoothly and flawlessly last night. No "please wait", "loading" that never loaded, dumping out of Rhapsody, etc. Like others I was REALLY frustrated, and about done with it on Tuesday.

I used plenty of the features in Rhapsody last night (Wed 10/24) and had NO trouble with any of it. I was on Rhapsody continually for 4 hours. 

I LOVE this feature on Tivo!


----------



## brnscofrnld

I use at everyday when I get home from work. Get Rhapsody started and crank up the volume. Also using it at the gym with the Sansa E260R and the channels. LOVE THE CHANNELS. 

Great App. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bryanb

Is there a way to turn of the screen saver in the Rhapsody app?

Also, is there a way to get directly to the Now Playing screen without waiting for the app to time out?


----------



## sstatman

I don't think there currently is a way to do either. Maybe in later releases?


----------



## shady

bryanb said:


> Is there a way to turn of the screen saver in the Rhapsody app?
> 
> Also, is there a way to get directly to the Now Playing screen without waiting for the app to time out?


You can go back to TiVo Central at any time by pressing the TiVo button. Is that what you are asking for?


----------



## wickerbill

I signed up for the free 30 day trial last night and it proceeded to crash three times in the 45 minutes or so that I used it. Between that and the mediocre sound quality, I wasn't too impressed. I'll try it some more before my trial runs out, but I can't see myself paying for this service.


----------



## bryanb

shady said:


> You can go back to TiVo Central at any time by pressing the TiVo button. Is that what you are asking for?


I meant the Now Playing of the Rhapsody app, where it displays the album artwork etc.


----------



## particlejams

rhapsody blues....worked for 5 minutes last night....now nothing but "loading" song never plays!! help...this is a great feature if they can get it to work!!

a RE BOOT FIXED IT!! AND MAY i SUGGEST "Raising Sand" Robert Plant & Alison Krauss...WOW !!!


----------



## sstatman

There seems to be an issue where an application release leads to a mildly pathological situation where track plays leads to the permanent "Loading ..." state. The solution is, as noted, to reboot.

It isn't ideal, I won't claim that it is. But, on the other hand ... a new release! Bugs fixed!


----------



## brnscofrnld

wickerbill said:


> I signed up for the free 30 day trial last night and it proceeded to crash three times in the 45 minutes or so that I used it. Between that and the mediocre sound quality, I wasn't too impressed. I'll try it some more before my trial runs out, but I can't see myself paying for this service.


Interesting about the sound quality. I have mine routed through a reciever and I can crank the volume and the sound is nice and clean. Its also on a wireless connection that does not have the best connection to the router.


----------



## PaJo

On my DT Rhapsody will get times where it gets stuck in "download" requiring a reboot as posted previously to get it started. During thes times, it appears the tivo loses all hardwired networking capabilities , can not even call home. I tried changing the network setup during these periods, reboot the router etc but it has no effect, the only thing that fixes it is a complete reboot of the Tivo. It seems the basic Tivo networking process is shut down/killed by the rhapsody software and needs to be restarted. Is there a backdoor code to restart the networking processes?


----------



## mtchamp

I am now able to get in and and click around without failure and without too much lag, but lag is still my main problem. I know when the lag might occur and refrain from clicking more than once as this will cause it to overshoot when things catch up.

If all lagging could be eliminated, that would be great, but if it can't be done due to network traffic, then during any lag time, the "Please Wait" icon should come up right away. This way I would know my TV remote click was received. Nothing appears to happen after a remote click and then after 5-10 seconds, the "Please Wait" icon appears.


----------



## gonzotek

PaJo said:


> On my DT Rhapsody will get times where it gets stuck in "download" requiring a reboot as posted previously to get it started. During thes times, it appears the tivo loses all hardwired networking capabilities , can not even call home. I tried changing the network setup during these periods, reboot the router etc but it has no effect, the only thing that fixes it is a complete reboot of the Tivo. It seems the basic Tivo networking process is shut down/killed by the rhapsody software and needs to be restarted. Is there a backdoor code to restart the networking processes?


This happened to me last night with my 9.1 DT. Of particularly depressing note, it prevented my other devices from pulling a dhcp address if they requested one. The devices that were online at the time of the Rhapsody error could continue accessing the network and internet, but anything that was off, or was shut off and switched back on would not be given an address from the router. Trial and error led to me reliably reproduce the situation: *if* Rhapsody goes down hard, so does the TiVo's network access and the network's DHCP addressing.  Unplugging the tivo from the network immediately allowed everything else to work as expected. Rebooting is the only fix I could find. Setting different network choices (static, self-assigned, phone) had no effect.


----------



## RoyK

gonzotek said:


> This happened to me last night with my 9.1 DT. Of particularly depressing note, it prevented my other devices from pulling a dhcp address if they requested one. The devices that were online at the time of the Rhapsody error could continue accessing the network and internet, but anything that was off, or was shut off and switched back on would not be given an address from the router. Trial and error led to me reliably reproduce the situation: *if* Rhapsody goes down hard, so does the TiVo's network access and the network's DHCP addressing.  Unplugging the tivo from the network immediately allowed everything else to work as expected. Rebooting is the only fix I could find. Setting different network choices (static, self-assigned, phone) had no effect.


9.1 strikes again


----------



## gilport

I am loving Rhapsody via Tivo. I have already had the service, but now loving being able to use my TIVO and sound system to listen to Rhapsody. The only current issue I am having is new albums are not showing up. Any one else?


----------



## mtchamp

I had a Halloween party tonight and Rhapsody on TiVo was a big hit.


----------



## sstatman

gilport said:


> The only current issue I am having is new albums are not showing up. Any one else?


We sometimes slow the publishing cycle down a bit when we're trying to ensure maximum stability. So every once in a while, there will be a few days delay in new releases reaching the Tivos.


----------



## CheezWiz

18 days left on my trial...
S3 9.2j

Problems I am having

1. Random reboots of my unit while Rhapsody is playing
2. Sessions of extreme lag where UI will lock up. as much as 2 Minutes!
3. Random crashes back to live TV.
4. After using the Rhapsody app over the course of a few days, my S3's UI (while being a tivo, not using rhapsody) will begin to lag. 5-6 seconds of button press to reaction. Reboot required. Does not happen until I start using Rhapsody again.

I think you might want to extend the trial period out since we are the beta testers and your best source of feedback. I certainly would not subscribe yet..... but it looks promising for sure.


----------



## PaJo

CheezWiz said:


> 18 days left on my trial...
> S3 9.2j
> 
> Problems I am having
> 
> 1. Random reboots of my unit while Rhapsody is playing
> 2. Sessions of extreme lag where UI will lock up. as much as 2 Minutes!
> 3. Random crashes back to live TV.
> 4. After using the Rhapsody app over the course of a few days, my S3's UI (while being a tivo, not using rhapsody) will begin to lag. 5-6 seconds of button press to reaction. Reboot required. Does not happen until I start using Rhapsody again.
> 
> I think you might want to extend the trial period out since we are the beta testers and your best source of feedback. I certainly would not subscribe yet..... but it looks promising for sure.


I still have a lot of problems with Rhapsody but do like it when it works. I doubt I will sign up to pay for it until it works as advertised.

A few features I also need is the abilty to remove items from the "My library" , I tend to put albums in there because it is easier to find them after the reboot. Once they get Rhapsody on the tivo working, a song search on the Tivo would be nice as well.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

Another issue I took exception to was the fact after all the hours spend DL the files, should you cancel this service those files are useless without the Rappy plug-in


----------



## acvthree

CheezWiz said:


> 18 days left on my trial...
> S3 9.2j
> 
> Problems I am having
> 
> 1. Random reboots of my unit while Rhapsody is playing
> 2. Sessions of extreme lag where UI will lock up. as much as 2 Minutes!
> 3. Random crashes back to live TV.
> 4. After using the Rhapsody app over the course of a few days, my S3's UI (while being a tivo, not using rhapsody) will begin to lag. 5-6 seconds of button press to reaction. Reboot required. Does not happen until I start using Rhapsody again.


Well, I logged in this morning to see if anyone else is having problems with Rhapsody. Seems I'm not alone.

After just 48 hours of trying out Rhapsody, I'm seeing all of the problems seen above. I've yet to try Rhapsody without my Tivo becomeing unusable a few hours later and a reboot is required to restore functionality. My last crash was while showing someone how great Tivo is. That didn't work out so well.

I might try Rhapsody again in the future, but for now it is unusable.

Al


----------



## BarryD99

Mine's working 99% better. Since I was already a Rhapsody subscriber, I pay no more to be able to select and play the music either from my pc, laptop or two tivo's. I'm looking forward to some fixes and enhancements, but I'm pretty happy.

For me, it is well worth $13/month.


----------



## shady

I've used it almost everyday during the trial period. Here are my issues:
1. UI freezing for 20 seconds or so
2. Dumps me out into live tv every now and then, and at that point, the playlist is lost.
3. Many of the Album lists are corrupted. For example, go and look at the Bare Naked Ladies Album list
4. The Artist list often contains multiple entries for an artist (go and look at Rush!)
5. Live albums (and many studio albums) have breaks between tracks when they are supposed to be continuous.
6. The screen saver is really annoying. I want to see what track is playing, or the playlist. When I'm listening to music, I don't want to be playing with the remote control

If I can create named playlists on my PC and access them via TiVo, I think I'll sign up for it, but I've not been able to find out if this will be possible. there is no way to do that with the TiVo trial)


----------



## sstatman

shady said:


> If I can create named playlists on my PC and access them via TiVo, I think I'll sign up for it, but I've not been able to find out if this will be possible.


This works, absolutely. Any playlists you create using the PC client will appear in the Tivo as long as those playlists are entirely built using Rhapsody streamed tracks.

(It's possible to create a playlist that mixes Rhapsody streamed tracks and audio files you have on your local PC. Because those playlists can't really be stored on our server ... representing the local files is iffy at best ... they get stored locally only, and so aren't available via the service.)


----------



## ufo4sale

When you sign up for the free trial is it good for more then one TiVo? Rhapsody is only showing up on one my TiVo's.


----------



## sstatman

ufo4sale said:


> When you sign up for the free trial is it good for more then one TiVo? Rhapsody is only showing up on one my TiVo's.


Each Tivo gets its own free trial. However, Tivo isn't rolling the app out to every single Tivo at once, just to try and constrain the overall amount of free trial traffic we get hit with at once.

So it'll show up on your other Tivo at some point.


----------



## nhaigh

shady said:


> I've used it almost everyday during the trial period. Here are my issues:
> 1. UI freezing for 20 seconds or so
> 2. Dumps me out into live tv every now and then, and at that point, the playlist is lost.
> 3. Many of the Album lists are corrupted. For example, go and look at the Bare Naked Ladies Album list
> 4. The Artist list often contains multiple entries for an artist (go and look at Rush!)
> 5. Live albums (and many studio albums) have breaks between tracks when they are supposed to be continuous.
> 6. The screen saver is really annoying. I want to see what track is playing, or the playlist. When I'm listening to music, I don't want to be playing with the remote control
> 
> If I can create named playlists on my PC and access them via TiVo, I think I'll sign up for it, but I've not been able to find out if this will be possible. there is no way to do that with the TiVo trial)


I've had similar issues and have given up on the application, at least for now.


----------



## PaJo

I spent some more time with Rhapsody, it would be great if it actually worked. It was a bad night, the music would play but the lag time on the interface was unacceptable. The timer on the music track indicator would stop and I knew I was in for a wait; at times over one minute before the user interface would catch up and if by chance it happened between songs it would appear the system froze up but after a long wait everything would start again. I dealt with it for about a half hour, press a few clicks on the remote then wait and wait. It finally got to me and I decided it was not worth the trouble. A nice idea but until they get the software to a usable condition it is worthless, I'll stick with the music channels on the Comcast HD DVR box.


----------



## tom gonzalez

Was working great for me on both of my TiVos till last night. Rhapsody still working on my series2 with no problems. My HD TiVo using the same Rhapsody account is stuck with "loading" every time I try to play any song.


----------



## oldshoe

I can't find "Search By Track" on the Rhapsody service on my Tivo...is it just me or is this a known problem ??? ...I have Search by Artist and Search by Album title but no Search by Track...

Thanks,

JO


----------



## shady

Even though there are problems, I'm trusting that these will be addressed soon, so I went ahead and signed up for the service. I also bought a Squeezebox for the kitchen, so I'm invested now!


----------



## CheezWiz

Worked decent last night for about three hours, but still had problems:

Simply ran "Shuffle my tracks" and UI would pause sometimes for up to two minutes between songs. Did that three or four times. Ended with a drop to live TV, went to bed....


----------



## jeffmc425

oldshoe said:


> I can't find "Search By Track" on the Rhapsody service on my Tivo...is it just me or is this a known problem ??? ...I have Search by Artist and Search by Album title but no Search by Track...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JO


Search by Track will be returning. It was removed at the last minute due to a service fix that was not aligned, schedule-wise, with the release of the Rhapsody HME app, but rest assured, it will be coming back.


----------



## jeffmc425

shady said:


> Even though there are problems, I'm trusting that these will be addressed soon, so I went ahead and signed up for the service. I also bought a Squeezebox for the kitchen, so I'm invested now!


I have a similar setup at my place. I have the TivoHD running Rhapsody in the great room, and have the Squeezebox in my studio on the lower level. I love that I can listen to my library in many places.


----------



## jeffmc425

As stated before, the Rhapsody and Tivo teams are working in concert to resolve issues and make the Tivo/Rhapsody experience great. We are in constant contact with each other, and are resolving issues. We believe the service has gotten much better over the past couple of weeks, and we will continue to work on improving that. We appreciate your comments and feedback.


----------



## shady

jeffmc425 said:


> Search by Track will be returning. It was removed at the last minute due to a service fix that was not aligned, schedule-wise, with the release of the Rhapsody HME app, but rest assured, it will be coming back.


How about some of the missing Channels.

I like that I can listen to BBC Radio 4, which is in the Talk category when using the PC software, but Talk and News are missing in the Tivo implementation.

Is there a plan to sync the services so that the content you get on the PC is the same as the TiVo?


----------



## wmcbrine

I wonder if the Rhapsody performance issues could be resolved, or at least improved, by giving us the Rhapsody HME app to run on our own machines?


----------



## Dubbadown

One minor thing that I can't figure out is playing from the middle of a Queu or playlist. Let's say I've created a Queue of 20 songs, and I want to start listening to them, but want to start with the 15th song. If I go to the 15th song and hit Play song, it just plays that one song then stops. So I have to PLAY ALL, then hit SKIP 14 times to get to the 15th song and then go. Am I missing something?


----------



## will592

I have been using it for about a week. I'm a longtime rhapsody user and this is why I've been hanging onto the account just for this moment. It was AWFUL earlier this week, but as of last night it was rock solid on my HD and my DTS2. Keep up the good work guys!

Chris


----------



## heidismiles

I've run into a big problem. Since I signed up for Rhapsody, I have started using a new e-mail address. I updated it on rhapsody.com, and now I can't access Rhapsody on my TiVo. I get the following error:

*Function getAccountProperties returned a fault
soapenv:com.real.common.kani.exception.InvalidMemberException - 1194568285375 :
member with id heidi*****@yahoo.com is not a valid member.*

It says "Press Select to Continue," but that just brings me back to the "Music, Photos & More" screen. I can't find any way to update my member information on my TiVo. Can anyone help?

By the way, I've been wondering about this too:


bryanb said:


> is there a way to get directly to the Now Playing screen without waiting for the app to time out?


If this feature is not currently available, it would be a nice one to add


----------



## peteypete

Id be great if there was a Lifetime sub for the tivo for use of rhapsody. I like it but not sure I'd pay 12 buck a month for it.


----------



## MavLink

gonzotek said:


> This happened to me last night with my 9.1 DT. Of particularly depressing note, it prevented my other devices from pulling a dhcp address if they requested one. The devices that were online at the time of the Rhapsody error could continue accessing the network and internet, but anything that was off, or was shut off and switched back on would not be given an address from the router. Trial and error led to me reliably reproduce the situation: *if* Rhapsody goes down hard, so does the TiVo's network access and the network's DHCP addressing.  Unplugging the tivo from the network immediately allowed everything else to work as expected. Rebooting is the only fix I could find. Setting different network choices (static, self-assigned, phone) had no effect.


That is exactly what is happening to me, with one exception... When Rhapsody goes bad, it knocks out my entire network. Computers currently powered on and connected to the same router lose all connection. Pulling the ethernet cable for the Tivo (and leaving it pulled if the TiVo hasn't been restarted yet) or restarting the TiVo instantly brings the network back up every time.


----------



## sstatman

A bug fix for this problem has gone into test, and should be widely released in a few days.


----------



## jwehman

sstatman said:


> A bug fix for this problem has gone into test, and should be widely released in a few days.


Thanks for the updates!

Please, please work on implementing an option to disable the screen-saver and just leave the album cover-art and track-play info running! I love it when that screen is on, and hate it when it goes to screen-saver mode. Often I'll simply up/down the volume just to get that screen back again.


----------



## jeffmc425

jwehman said:


> Thanks for the updates!
> 
> Please, please work on implementing an option to disable the screen-saver and just leave the album cover-art and track-play info running! I love it when that screen is on, and hate it when it goes to screen-saver mode. Often I'll simply up/down the volume just to get that screen back again.


Thanks for the feedback. We had a discussion the other day, so it will be addressed in some fashion.


----------



## shady

jwehman said:


> Thanks for the updates!
> 
> Please, please work on implementing an option to disable the screen-saver and just leave the album cover-art and track-play info running! I love it when that screen is on, and hate it when it goes to screen-saver mode. Often I'll simply up/down the volume just to get that screen back again.


 :up:


----------



## gsergio

I'm a long-time Rhapsody and TiVo user. I recently upgraded to an HD TiVo and registered my Rhapsody account on it, and have been using Rhapsody on my TiVo since the service came out.

Beyond the glitches that people have posted here, which seem to have mostly gone away for me after getting the 9.2 update, I am seeing that the music library available from Rhapsody on my TiVo is limited. Music that I have in my Rhapsody account playlists doesn't get played, and if I search for those missing songs/albums on my TiVo, they're not found. It also looks like my "Recent Releases" list is stuck from when I first started using the service on my TiVo. Is this information cached and maybe it's stuck or something? If so, is there a way to clear it?

So my basic question is whether the claim that the full Rhapsody music library is available on TiVo is accurate. If so, can I do something to help it catch up, or should I just wait?


----------



## jeffmc425

gsergio said:


> I'm a long-time Rhapsody and TiVo user. I recently upgraded to an HD TiVo and registered my Rhapsody account on it, and have been using Rhapsody on my TiVo since the service came out.
> 
> Beyond the glitches that people have posted here, which seem to have mostly gone away for me after getting the 9.2 update, I am seeing that the music library available from Rhapsody on my TiVo is limited. Music that I have in my Rhapsody account playlists doesn't get played, and if I search for those missing songs/albums on my TiVo, they're not found. It also looks like my "Recent Releases" list is stuck from when I first started using the service on my TiVo. Is this information cached and maybe it's stuck or something? If so, is there a way to clear it?
> 
> So my basic question is whether the claim that the full Rhapsody music library is available on TiVo is accurate. If so, can I do something to help it catch up, or should I just wait?


We are working on the Recent Releases thing. I do not have an estimate of when that will be done, but we are hoping for early next week. It is a long, involved, complicated reason, but the team is working on it.

As far as the rest of the library, you should be able to access anything in My Library as you would on Rhapsody.com or the Rhapsody PC client. If you are seeing issues with this, please send me a private message with the track names/artist you are seeing it with.
If it is because you have local content in your PC client (IE ripped CDs, etc) and it does not show up on the Tivo RHapsody app, that is by design. We do not move locally ripped content from your PC to the service. That is all local to your PC. Only tracks subscribed to on the Rhapsody service should be seen on the Tivo.


----------



## NCC2893

jwehman said:


> Thanks for the updates!
> 
> Please, please work on implementing an option to disable the screen-saver and just leave the album cover-art and track-play info running! I love it when that screen is on, and hate it when it goes to screen-saver mode. Often I'll simply up/down the volume just to get that screen back again.


What I'd prefer actually is that the the track info be the screen saver like Live365 does. Perhaps this could be a customizable option.

Another feature I would like would be some sort of resume function. If I exit Rhapsody to set something to record, it can take quite a few button presses to get back to where I was.

Also, while I'm making suggestions, the desktop app has a dynamic playlist based upon what you've played and rated. I'd love to be able to do that on TiVo.

I have also experienced the "loading..." bug and it is only solved by a reboot. Kind of annoying at prime time, when you have multiple shows recording. It happens a few times a week.

Anyway, when it works, I love it, I'd just like to see a few changes.


----------



## mtchamp

Just dropped by to see how people are making out with Rhapsody. I had a few problems with lagging, but I've had 9.2 for a while now and I don't see much lag anymore.

All in all, the Rhapsody Music Service on TiVo has been very, very satisfying. I'm 52 and I've bought a lot of vinyl, 8 tracks, cassettes and CD's. Nothing beats on demand music. It's so easy to get just about any song you want playing in seconds. 

I'm glad to see that reps from Rhapsody and TiVo are taking feedback and acting on it and reporting back. I still get goosebumps when I think about what music I'm going to call up from Rhapsody and create a concert in my living room on my surround sound in a matter of minuets.

You can't take all that physical media and chuck it in the garbage.


----------



## rosevines

Any chance we'll see better organization for music in our library? I've just started playing with Rhapsody on Tivo, and already it takes ages to scroll through the list in my library. How about folder organization by artist? That way I wouldn't have to scroll through an interminable list to find the seven albums by Bonnie Raitt.

Of course, what would be really good would be a higher level of organization, such as Genre -> Artist. And those of us who like classical music would dearly love to see Composer and Artist as entirely separate searchable categories; they are _not _the same and the lack of this distinction is a real drawback.

Thanks for the improvements in stability - they're really noticeable.


----------



## jeffmc425

rosevines said:


> Any chance we'll see better organization for music in our library? I've just started playing with Rhapsody on Tivo, and already it takes ages to scroll through the list in my library. How about folder organization by artist? That way I wouldn't have to scroll through an interminable list to find the seven albums by Bonnie Raitt.
> 
> Of course, what would be really good would be a higher level of organization, such as Genre -> Artist. And those of us who like classical music would dearly love to see Composer and Artist as entirely separate searchable categories; they are _not _the same and the lack of this distinction is a real drawback.
> 
> Thanks for the improvements in stability - they're really noticeable.


Yes, the library is one of the things we want to address for a future release. The team is working together to do a better navigation/representation.


----------



## Greeble

I have an inactive Rhapsody account. (Dropped it due to disappointing linux support, such as no videos) But I was thinking of resubbing if the Tivo client was any good. Unfortunately it seemed pretty lousy, so I had written it off. However my friend now says its gotten much better with the latest update, but my trial account has expired. Is there a possibility of extending the trial? Also will we be able to see music videos in the future?


----------



## c-surfer

Rhapsody seems like a great service except it destabilizes my Tivo. After using Rhapsody for an hour an existing back to the main Tivo menu, the Tivo seems slow and unresponsive until I reboot.

Will Rhapsody 1.1 be released soon?


----------



## shady

I signed up for a Rhapsody Unlimited account, which also had a 14 day free trial, however, this trial is supposed to roll over to a paid account (they took my credit card details)

Anyway, the Trial is supposed to end tomorrow although I have no intention of canceling, but when I try to log in today, it says my free trial is over, and sends me back to the log is as existing member message.

I enter my account details (which have been working fine for the last couple of weeks) and I get the same message.

So now I have no music.

Here is what the Customer support Chat had to say:

Marry: Hello. Welcome to Real's Live Chat. How can I help you?
Shady: I signed up for a free trial that ends tomorrow but I cannot access the service on my TiVo anymore
Shady: It says the trial has ended
Shady: but I signed up on the PC using my credit card etc.
Shady: I thought it was supposed to roll over to a non trial if I didn't cancel
Marry: Sure, I can help you to resolve this issue.
Marry: Please give me a couple of minutes while I check your account.
Marry: Thanks for your time.
Marry: Sorry for delay in reply as I was trying to access your account.
Marry: I can see that you have active Rhapsody Unlimited subscription under the email address 'xxxxxxxxxxxxx'.
Shady: correct
Shady: But if I type that e-mail address into tivo, with the password, it says it has expired. It was working fine before
Shady: it still works from the PC
Marry: Please give me a couple of minutes while I check your issue.
Shady: ok
Marry: Thanks for your time.
Marry: Sorry for delay in reply as I was working in your issue.
Marry: Go ahead and try to sign in to your Rhapsody account?
Marry: Please let me know are you able to sign in.
Shady: ok. The TiVo is in the other room, I'll be back in a second
Marry: Sure, go ahead.
Shady: It lets me enter the username and password, then I get to read the Licence agreement, then it tells me my free trial is over
Marry: Your free trial will be expired on 11/20/2007.
Shady: I can't log in. 
Marry: Have you downloaded Rhapsody?
Shady: Yes, it works fine on the PC. It's the TiVo I'm having problems with
Shady: Works on Pc. Works on Squeezebox. Doesn't work on TiVo anymore
Marry: I suggest you to rebuild your connection setup in TiVo and then try to sign in.
Shady: ?
Shady: Are you still there? I don't understand what you mean. The Rhapsody App is working on the TiVo, and connecting successfully to the internet, but it says my trial is over! 
Marry: Please give me a couple of minutes while I check your issue.
Marry: Thanks for your time.
Marry: Sorry for delay in reply as I was working in your issue.
Marry: I apologize that I am not able to resolve this issue. I would like to transfer this conversation to someone better able to assist you. Do you mind if I move this chat session into an email? You can expect a response from one of our Tier 2 Agents within 24 hours. 
Shady: ok
Shady: No music tonight I guess :-(
Marry: I apologize for the any inconvenience caused.
Marry: Is there anything else that I can help you with today?
Shady: Uhm, I guess not!
Marry: Thank you for using Real Live Chat. It was a pleasure assisting you, and I hope you were satisfied with the experience!


----------



## sstatman

Can you private message me what logon you're using? I'll check to see if our servers are doing the right thing.


----------



## Robo1234

Love the servce will order it if I can only get it to stop taking my whole net down........

sems if I browse from song to song or listen for a few hours my tivo slows to a crawl and then wamo my whole net dies no dhcp all my comuters get blown off have to reboot every thing......even my router

any thoughts on how we can stop this?

Thank You


----------



## NCC2893

Robo1234 said:


> Love the servce will order it if I can only get it to stop taking my whole net down........
> 
> sems if I browse from song to song or listen for a few hours my tivo slows to a crawl and then wamo my whole net dies no dhcp all my comuters get blown off have to reboot every thing......even my router
> 
> any thoughts on how we can stop this?
> 
> Thank You


How about trying a static IP on your TiVo?


----------



## Robo1234

good thought thank you ......Tried static ip on all network computers runs better but seems to blow out after playing cut to cut often maybe a thread problem to many open or left open could be a clean up problem who knows but really woud be nice if they could get the thing running stable.....they should extend the trial till the bugs are killed a bit more so more users will endure the pain and supply info


----------



## shady

sstatman said:


> Can you private message me what logon you're using? I'll check to see if our servers are doing the right thing.


Thanks for sorting this out for me

When I got back last night, everything was working again


----------



## okarim

It seems many users are unhappy with the current Rhapsody on Tivo screen saver and would prefer the "Now Playing" info to show instead.

Personally, I love the current version since it reminds me of all the great stuff I have saved in my library over the years. Quite often I will see an album in the screen saver and want to switch to it. Is there currently a way to begin playing an album directly from the screen saver or open it in the guide?


----------



## Adam1115

I've just started playing with this, WOW, awesome. I've never used Rhapsody.

I think I'm in, I'll pay the monthly fee.

Some people have mentioned $12/mo? Isn't it $15? Is there a special deal?:


----------



## heidismiles

Adam1115 said:


> I've just started playing with this, WOW, awesome. I've never used Rhapsody.
> 
> I think I'm in, I'll pay the monthly fee.
> 
> Some people have mentioned $12/mo? Isn't it $15? Is there a special deal?:


Should be $12. I think the $15 is for "Rhapsody to Go," for portable devices.


----------



## sstatman

okarim said:


> Is there currently a way to begin playing an album directly from the screen saver or open it in the guide?


I don't think there is, currently. Maybe the Tivo guys will add it, if it's possible.


----------



## Sebaztian

I would just like to add that I'm in the last couple of days of my 30 day trial. I really love the _idea_ of Rhapsody on TiVo. I've never used the service before, but many times in the last month a band or song would come up in conversation and we could just zip right to it. I've found quite a few new artists that I enjoy, whose albums I will probably end up buying now that my trial is over.

Why, if I enjoy it so much would I buy albums instead of using that money to continue a subscription you may ask? Because like many in this thread, Rhapsody fails with a service error or exception _every time I use it._ Every time. I've read the posts that say Rhapsody knows what the problem is and is rolling out a fix, but still every time I have used it over my 30 day trial it has been for less than 20 total minutes of listening and always fails in a way which requires a reboot of my TiVo to regain use of my home network.

The details of the issues are documented by others in this thread, so I won't repeat them here for fear of sounding too negative. The only point I'm trying to make is that A) essentially, we users are still beta testing this software and B) trial memberships are supposed to entice you to purchase a service. I may very well have been enticed, but the service -- in my limited experience-- performed so poorly that I can't imagine paying for it.

If you want my feedback, I think that once the service is stable (and not a day sooner) then there should be a complete do-over of 30 day trials. You have convinced me of the idea but not the implementation and I would be willing to give it another shot. I'm sure others feel the same way.


----------



## shady

I had issues last night on one of my TiVo's, I kept getting error --- unable to check status, or something like that half way through an album, and after that I couldn't play anything.

The really annoying thing was that it happened during my workout, and the last thing I want to do while running on the treadmill is to mess around with getting it working. It's bad enough that when this happens it doesn't save the playlist so there is no easy way to carry on where you left off.

I've been a real supporter of Rhapsody and from the trial I became a paying customer, but I can understand the previous poster's point of view. This stuff has to be rock solid, because there is a point where it becomes more trouble than it's worth.

I was lucky during the trial that I didn't experience too many problems, but last night, there was definately swearing!


----------



## gonzotek

shady said:


> I had issues last night on one of my TiVo's, I kept getting error --- unable to check status, or something like that half way through an album, and after that I couldn't play anything.
> 
> The really annoying thing was that it happened during my workout, and the last thing I want to do while running on the treadmill is to mess around with getting it working. It's bad enough that when this happens it doesn't save the playlist so there is no easy way to carry on where you left off.
> 
> I've been a real supporter of Rhapsody and from the trial I became a paying customer, but I can understand the previous poster's point of view. This stuff has to be rock solid, because there is a point where it becomes more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> I was lucky during the trial that I didn't experience too many problems, but last night, there was definately swearing!


I've had the same experiences as Sebaztian and you, only I've had it go down, taking the network with it, in front of company who hate their cable dvr. That was not a great selling point for a TiVo or the Rhapsody service.

*Real and TiVo*: I'd really like to get the service, but the issues persisted throughout the 30-day trial. Just fix it enough not to crash and burn, and to keep the music playing as long as the network is available and you've got me as a happy customer. I'd deal with all the interface flaws and missing features others have reported, for just those two improvements. Once the trial ran out, I kept waiting for "bad" and "ugly" reports to dry up, but that doesn't seem to be happening. I really do want to subscribe to this service, the price more than suits my music consuming habits(since I'm almost always at my pc or within listening range of the tivo) and it gives my wife a chance to try out new music she might want to purchase for her ipod.


----------



## ufo4sale

gonzotek said:


> I've had the same experiences as Sebaztian and you, only I've had it go down, taking the network with it, in front of company who hate their cable dvr. That was not a great selling point for a TiVo or the Rhapsody service.
> 
> *Real and TiVo*: I'd really like to get the service, but the issues persisted throughout the 30-day trial. Just fix it enough not to crash and burn, and to keep the music playing as long as the network is available and you've got me as a happy customer. I'd deal with all the interface flaws and missing features others have reported, for just those two improvements. Once the trial ran out, I kept waiting for "bad" and "ugly" reports to dry up, but that doesn't seem to be happening. I really do want to subscribe to this service, the price more than suits my music consuming habits(since I'm almost always at my pc or within listening range of the tivo) and it gives my wife a chance to try out new music she might want to purchase for her ipod.


+1000


----------



## shady

It's broken again tonight!

I got half way through the 5th random track in my library and the music just stopped. I could still use the interface to find other tracks etc. but as soon as I tried to play any of them, it just sticks on "Loading"


----------



## BarryD99

>I really do want to subscribe to this service, the price more than suits my music consuming habits(since I'm almost always at my pc or within listening range of the tivo) and it gives my wife a chance to try out new music she might want to purchase for her ipod.>

For those of you that really enjoy the concept, a short term workaround might be to use rhapsody from your pc or laptop. Obviously you will have to have a way to connect your computer to your audio system(I've been doing this for years). There are bunches of ways to do that. In this way you can enjoy the service and cancel at any time if the Tivo problems aren't solved.


----------



## RickNY

Does anyone else experience huge delays/failures when accessing their Rhapsody library through the Tivo? Im getting stuck with "Please Wait..." on the screen until it eventually times out and returns me to live tv.. Occasionally it will respond before that, but when it does, continuing actions are slow (skipping tracks, etc). Tivo has been rebooted, problem persists.. Rhapsody desktop client is behaving properly, so network can be ruled out. Also, I can access streamed content that isnt in my library just fine (featured albums, etc)


----------



## tommy275

is TiVo kidding with this? I've never dealt with such an unstable application in all my life. I asked my wife if she thinks Tom Rogers pulls up the Rhapsody app and says "isn't this great?" 

i love rhapsody and i love tivo, but i can't imagine a new user experiencing this application (and TiVo's sluggishness in general) and not feeling that they just bought a piece of crap.


----------



## Adam1115

So now I'm pissed. 

I went to the link it told me because my trial is up. I put in my credit card. They charged me.

Now I get this stupid error. Maybe they could at least proofread the errors?

"TiVo application doesn't supported for this account."


----------



## Adam1115

Ok, got back in. Apparently it cleared all of my playlists and saved channels after converting from the trial to the full membership.



I had some stuff I really wanted to keep in there! TIVO DON'T YOU TEST THIS STUFF???


----------



## shady

Adam1115 said:


> Ok, got back in. Apparently it cleared all of my playlists and saved channels after converting from the trial to the full membership.
> 
> 
> 
> I had some stuff I really wanted to keep in there! TIVO DON'T YOU TEST THIS STUFF???


I didn't expect anything to be carried over to my new account after the trial ended. After all, it's a new account


----------



## Adam1115

shady said:


> I didn't expect anything to be carried over to my new account after the trial ended. After all, it's a new account


No it isn't, I went to the link my tivo told me to, clicked existing member, and put in the same username and password I used for the trial.

Why would it be a new account?


----------



## BarryD99

The sort of good.

For what it's worth, I think the platform is becoming more stable as time goes by. 

The really good. 

I showed a friend Rhapsody on Saturday and he introduced me to three new (to me) artists. In a matter of minutes, I had five new albums to listen to. On Sunday, I added six albums to my holiday play list.

Eleven new albums (retail cost of over $125) for the weekend, acquired almost instantly without leaving my couch. 

To me, thats the potential of Rhapsody.


----------



## shady

Adam1115 said:


> No it isn't, I went to the link my tivo told me to, clicked existing member, and put in the same username and password I used for the trial.
> 
> Why would it be a new account?


They must have changed things. I signed up for the trial on day 1, and at that time you never got a password, just a very long computer generated username. You could only use that account on the tivo (because you didn't know the password)


----------



## sstatman

If you use the 30 day Tivo trial (which shouldn't expose any logon or password information to you) and then upgrade to a full subscription account, it *should* migrate your play history, ratings, playlists, and library to the full account.

We're also aware of some of the library performance issues; most of those are just interface implementation problems that will go away over time. It would be a good idea to be specific about any problems you're seeing, though, so that we can figure out if you're just encountering bad design (the way playlists are loaded up on the Tivo app is not implemented well in the layer between the UI and the Rhapsody service) or an actual bug.


----------



## tommy275

sstatman said:


> If you use the 30 day Tivo trial (which shouldn't expose any logon or password information to you) and then upgrade to a full subscription account, it *should* migrate your play history, ratings, playlists, and library to the full account.
> 
> We're also aware of some of the library performance issues; most of those are just interface implementation problems that will go away over time. It would be a good idea to be specific about any problems you're seeing, though, so that we can figure out if you're just encountering bad design (the way playlists are loaded up on the Tivo app is not implemented well in the layer between the UI and the Rhapsody service) or an actual bug.


i assume being stuck forever on "please wait..." and "loading..." would both fall under the "bug" umbrella?

i'm looking forward to using the interface more to be able to come up with actual design issues, rather than broken app issues. but as it is now, getting stuck for 10, 15 minutes, going out and back in, just isn't worth my time. TiVo could pay someone whose time is worth a lot less than mine to uncover these issues. my guess is they didn't pay anyone.

i'd also like to have the "shuffle" option stick, so i don't have to go in and set it every time i run the app.


----------



## sstatman

tommy275 said:


> i assume being stuck forever on "please wait..." and "loading..." would both fall under the "bug" umbrella?
> 
> i'm looking forward to using the interface more to be able to come up with actual design issues, rather than broken app issues. but as it is now, getting stuck for 10, 15 minutes, going out and back in, just isn't worth my time. TiVo could pay someone whose time is worth a lot less than mine to uncover these issues. my guess is they didn't pay anyone.
> 
> i'd also like to have the "shuffle" option stick, so i don't have to go in and set it every time i run the app.


Under what circumstances do you get the very long "please wait..." and "loading..." messages?


----------



## PaJo

Still too buggy on our S2DT, still need to reboot almost every time . I also found many errors in music itself, such as Colby Colliat being #1 Key artist for Thrash/Speed Metal. This morning I put on the "Unleashed memories" album by Lacuna Coil and all the tracks were truncated to 3 minutes. If they don't soon get it working as advertised I will have to cancel the service. If it worked "as advertised" it would be worth keeping. Some are looking for more features, I would just like to have it work as advertised.


----------



## tommy275

sstatman said:


> Under what circumstances do you get the very long "please wait..." and "loading..." messages?


at various points front-to-back.

"loading" will come up when a finally get to the point where i click on "play all", or "top tracks", or i try to play a saved playlist and the app ostensibly starts to load the first track...and of course just sits there instead.

"please wait" various times during the user experience. usually towards the front. once i get in and start looking for artists and albums it probably happens a bit less. but then the "loading" issue presents itself. however, make no mistake about it i get stuck on "please wait" a little more often than one would think you should in 2007 with broadband connections and fast servers and whatnot.

the biggest hiccup recently seems to be the "Loading". The app simply will not load the songs and play. after 10 minutes of wrestling with it to finally get to that point, and then have it get stuck on "Loading...", well, i've come close to throwing the remote through the screen. lucky for my TV i know that won't help.


----------



## sstatman

tommy275 said:


> the biggest hiccup recently seems to be the "Loading". The app simply will not load the songs and play.


The next time this happens, could you send me a private message with the track you were trying to play, the time you tried to play it (including timezone), and your logon? And, just to keep my logs clear, could you *not* try to play that track again? It'll make it easier to find the event ...

I want to see if I can hunt down what this looks like from the service side, to see if the problem exists inside of the Rhapsody systems or not.


----------



## sstatman

In a more general vein ... we've noticed a few problems with people losing their libraries, and then not being able to add tracks to their library afterwards. We've identified the issue, and will be releasing a fix for it tonight (Pacific time). If you've suffered through that, you should even get your library data back.

(The short reason why : for whatever reason, two different member IDs were created for you, likely because of a partial failure during one step of the account creation that was then retried and succeeded. Multiple ID mappings shouldn't exist for one logon, and if it does, the system just arbitrarily grabs one of them. Complexity kills predictability, yet again.)

If you're one of these folks, we're sorry that this happened. Thanks for working with us to help us diagnose the issue. If you've lost your library and it *doesn't* come back tonight, please message me to let me know.


----------



## YazooWho

OK.. Here are my thoughts after playing with it for a few weeks...

It's much more stable than first rolled out, especially in starting the app.
It still freezes occasionally when playing a song and you are doing something else in the app such as search, etc. It does recover, but I can tell when the time stops in the song (audio is still going), I then stop everything and have it catch up.
With the performance still not quick, I still get frustrated with all the freezes.
Takes a really long time to pull up my playlists (about 20). Usually a few minutes. This is mainly where I start playing my songs and getting here takes a while.

Overall, not too bad and I can tell work has been done. 

Thanks.


----------



## sstatman

YazooWho said:


> Takes a really long time to pull up my playlists (about 20). Usually a few minutes. This is mainly where I start playing my songs and getting here takes a while.


This is actually a problem with the client app that is, I believe, getting fixed very soon. Basically, when the app wants to get your playlists (or channels) it actually grabs your entire library instead, and then plucks the playlists (or channels) out.

The service provides a mechanism for just requesting playlists, and the client app should be switching to that soon. That should speed up this request to near instant, from the service side.


----------



## sstatman

The fix for the disappearing library (in which no tracks can be added to the library after it disappears) has been released.

If you've experienced this issue, could you let us know if it's resolved?


----------



## BarryD99

>>i'd also like to have the "shuffle" option stick, so i don't have to go in and set it every time i run the app>>

I'll second that


----------



## pdhenry

Can someone confirm whether the free Comcast Rhapsody service can be used as a login for Rhapsody on TiVo? I briefly tried Rhasody on one of my TiVos and while it's something I might use from time to time it's not something I'll be paying a monthly sub for. Earlier posts in this thread implies that Comcast accoutn support might be coming but I am guessing maybe not.


----------



## PaJo

NCC2893 said:


> Originally Posted by Robo1234 View Post
> Love the servce will order it if I can only get it to stop taking my whole net down........
> 
> sems if I browse from song to song or listen for a few hours my tivo slows to a crawl and then wamo my whole net dies no dhcp all my comuters get blown off have to reboot every thing......even my router


I keep the tivo on an open shelf above my router and cable modem. The router is an AsusWL500G Premium and it lights up pretty much. It easy to see every time the Tivo network card indicator lights up, so does the router and this is pretty normal. However, after using Rhapsody software and shutting it down the tivo signal continues but also is activating the cable modem pc-activity indicator led. As they are all in close proximity, it is really obvious and doesn't stop until I reboot the Tivo, After rebooting the tivo, the cable modem activity stops and it is back to just the tivo and router. I used to go a year without rebooting, now I reboot the tivo every time I use Rhapsody. It's definitely related to the using the Rhapsody software on the Tivo, nothing else causes this behavior, and just exiting the Rhapsody software does not stop it.


----------



## jwehman

PaJo said:


> I keep the tivo on an open shelf above my router and cable modem. The router is an AsusWL500G Premium and it lights up pretty much. It easy to see every time the Tivo network card indicator lights up, so does the router and this is pretty normal. However, after using Rhapsody software and shutting it down the tivo signal continues but also is activating the cable modem pc-activity indicator led. As they are all in close proximity, it is really obvious and doesn't stop until I reboot the Tivo, After rebooting the tivo, the cable modem activity stops and it is back to just the tivo and router. I used to go a year without rebooting, now I reboot the tivo every time I use Rhapsody. It's definitely related to the using the Rhapsody software on the Tivo, nothing else causes this behavior, and just exiting the Rhapsody software does not stop it.


I noted the same thing back in early October (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5619227#post5619227). Hasn't happened much lately, but seems as if the underlying problem still exists if you're seeing it as well....


----------



## jeffmc425

PaJo said:


> I keep the tivo on an open shelf above my router and cable modem. The router is an AsusWL500G Premium and it lights up pretty much. It easy to see every time the Tivo network card indicator lights up, so does the router and this is pretty normal. However, after using Rhapsody software and shutting it down the tivo signal continues but also is activating the cable modem pc-activity indicator led. As they are all in close proximity, it is really obvious and doesn't stop until I reboot the Tivo, After rebooting the tivo, the cable modem activity stops and it is back to just the tivo and router. I used to go a year without rebooting, now I reboot the tivo every time I use Rhapsody. It's definitely related to the using the Rhapsody software on the Tivo, nothing else causes this behavior, and just exiting the Rhapsody software does not stop it.


Is your Tivo a Dual tuner?


----------



## PaJo

Is your Tivo a Dual tuner?

Yes, it is the Dual Tuner with 9.1a-01-2-649 software


----------



## lucybird

heidismiles said:


> I've run into a big problem. Since I signed up for Rhapsody, I have started using a new e-mail address. I updated it on rhapsody.com, and now I can't access Rhapsody on my TiVo. I get the following error:
> 
> *Function getAccountProperties returned a fault
> soapenv:com.real.common.kani.exception.InvalidMemberException - 1194568285375 :
> member with id heidi*****@yahoo.com is not a valid member.*
> 
> It says "Press Select to Continue," but that just brings me back to the "Music, Photos & More" screen. I can't find any way to update my member information on my TiVo. Can anyone help?
> 
> By the way, I've been wondering about this too:
> 
> If this feature is not currently available, it would be a nice one to add


I am having the exact same issue. I have spoken to 3 different people at Rhapsody and 2 people at TIVO and noone has a solution to this. I have paid for the Rhapsody service and I want to be able to access it via my TIVO, not just my PC. Beyond frustrating!


----------



## sstatman

So it has the logon or password wrong, but won't let you change it?


----------



## lucybird

Rhapsody changed my password and it still doesn't work.


----------



## lucybird

I just went in and changed my logon and now it works. Wish I had come to this forum earlier. SStatman, I was getting ready to cancel my subscription, but now I'm good to go. I apprecaite your help.


----------



## sstatman

Happy to help!


----------



## kmoffat

I have had Rhapsody unlimited for quite a while, and just got a Tivo about a month ago. I like the rhapsody service, and it's great to get it on my TV. My only problem so far is occasionally in the middle of a track it will skip to the next song. Very annoying, but not fatal. This happened repeatedly tonight, but it seems random. 

Hopefully the improvements in the interface will continue, and the reliability will improve. 

Thanks in advance.:up:


----------



## Solver

We tried the Rhapsody on TiVo service last year and found it a "little" unreliable. Does it work well now? Has the interface been updated? Will there be another trail period after the beta versions?


----------



## sstatman

Solver said:


> We tried the Rhapsody on TiVo service last year and found it a "little" unreliable. Does it work well now? Has the interface been updated? Will there be another trail period after the beta versions?


I think that there's general agreement that Tivo on Rhapsody has seen some significant improvement since October. Most of the critical issues have been resolved (there remain some nagging items around network spinouts that will be addressed with firmware releases in the nearish future), and everything seems generally stable. Certainly, Christmas Day passed without incident, and that's the torture test for a music service.

I can look into resetting the trial period for people who had really bumpy experiences during the first few months, but I can't promise anything. If you posted something to the forums back then (especially if it was a bug we subsequently fixed), it's more likely that I can help.


----------



## jwehman

Solver said:


> We tried the Rhapsody on TiVo service last year and found it a "little" unreliable. Does it work well now? Has the interface been updated? Will there be another trail period after the beta versions?


My experience in using it the past 4 months has been that it has arrived at the 95%-reliable stage...I still get occasional 'drops' (where I will be listening to music and suddenly I'm back on "Live TV"), or 'hangs' (where nothing will play, 0:00/0:00 reads in the track area for awhile)...but those instances are not nagging enough to warrant canceling the service.

I wish the UI was as snappy as TiVo's own search interface...instead it's an HME app, and as such is pretty sluggish...almost to the point of non-usability. Too many times I buffer in some additional key-presses and end up back at square one needing to start over again. That, and the lack of being able to disable the screen-saver, are my biggest gripes.

But, am I still using it? You bet...I love the ability to listen to (most) anything I want, when I want, for the price of a CD/month.


----------



## shady

The weird thing for me is that during the trial period (when it was first released) I hardly had any problems, and now I'm suddenly getting them.

The frustrating thing is that I use this while I do my morning workout, so when a problem occurs, it's a real pain having to mess around queuing up my album again.

Just this week, I skipped one track that I didn't like, and for some reason for the rest of the tracks in the Album, it would play the first 30 or 40 seconds and then automatically skip to the next track and start playing that. It did that until the end of the playlist!!!

I also agree that browsing the music selection is so painfully slow.


----------



## dthmj

I have been a long time subscriber of Rhapsody and until recently never tried it with my TiVo. But over the holidays I used it several times and had no problems at all.

I've never had a home "stereo" - basically just listened to music on my Sansa and on my computer - which wasn't very often, but now I find myself listening to music much more often. I don't think I would ever try to search for music using the TiVo - I do all the setting up on my PC, and just play through the TiVo.


----------



## jwehman

shady said:


> The weird thing for me is that during the trial period (when it was first released) I hardly had any problems, and now I'm suddenly getting them.
> 
> The frustrating thing is that I use this while I do my morning workout, so when a problem occurs, it's a real pain having to mess around queuing up my album again.
> 
> Just this week, I skipped one track that I didn't like, and for some reason for the rest of the tracks in the Album, it would play the first 30 or 40 seconds and then automatically skip to the next track and start playing that. It did that until the end of the playlist!!!
> 
> I also agree that browsing the music selection is so painfully slow.


The "30-seconds" of play is how Rhapsody plays some songs, due to licensing issues with the respective parties. If you use the PC-app, and select an album, sometimes 1, some, or many songs in a single album will be 30-second playable only. I don't know what percentage they are, but I've run across them at times.


----------



## Solver

sstatman said:


> I think that there's general agreement that Tivo on Rhapsody has seen some significant improvement since October. Most of the critical issues have been resolved (there remain some nagging items around network spinouts that will be addressed with firmware releases in the nearish future), and everything seems generally stable. Certainly, Christmas Day passed without incident, and that's the torture test for a music service.
> 
> I can look into resetting the trial period for people who had really bumpy experiences during the first few months, but I can't promise anything. If you posted something to the forums back then (especially if it was a bug we subsequently fixed), it's more likely that I can help.


I did post back in October about not being able to access Rhapsody. When we finally did get to the first start the free trail screen we decided to back out and wait until others reported more success. After we went back and saw Rhapsody for the first time we discovered our free trail had already started and we only had about three weeks remaining.


----------



## gonzotek

sstatman said:


> I can look into resetting the trial period for people who had really bumpy experiences during the first few months, but I can't promise anything. If you posted something to the forums back then (especially if it was a bug we subsequently fixed), it's more likely that I can help.


I also posted early on about my problems with the service. I'd love to give it another shot, but I would really like another free 30 days to evaluate the stability. I'm sold on the concept and pricing, so as long as it does actually work for me you'd have yourself a paying customer. Can I PM you contact details, assuming you can work something out for us?


----------



## shady

jwehman said:


> The "30-seconds" of play is how Rhapsody plays some songs, due to licensing issues with the respective parties. If you use the PC-app, and select an album, sometimes 1, some, or many songs in a single album will be 30-second playable only. I don't know what percentage they are, but I've run across them at times.


Except that when I closed Rhapsody and started it up again and chose the same Album, it played the complete tracks the second time round!


----------



## TiVolunteer

I've been trying out the free 30 days on Rhapsody and I've found a couple of albums which don't show up as available on the TiVo but are available on Rhapsody's website. For example, try searching for The Eagles' "Hotel California" -- all I get on the TiVo is an album by the same name by Lisa Addeo. However, when I search on Rhapsody's website, I get both the Eagles version and the Lisa Addeo version.

Is the 30 day trial "content limited" or is this a bug with the application?


----------



## RickNY

TiVolunteer said:


> try searching for The Eagles' "Hotel California" -- all I get on the TiVo is an album by the same name by Lisa Addeo. However, when I search on Rhapsody's website, I get both the Eagles version and the Lisa Addeo version.


The Eagles album is not licensed for on-demand streaming or adding to a library -- on both Rhapsody software as well as Tivo -- only available for purchase (Rhapsody software just allows 30 second samples of each track). There are several artists whose tracks and albums are like this.

You'll get tracks from these artists/albums streamed randomly if you are listening to a Rhapsody channel -- but you cant do it on demand. You'll come across several artists that wont/dont license their tracks & albums this way..

So to answer your question, its not a limitation of the 30 day trial.


----------



## TiVolunteer

RickNY said:


> The Eagles album is not licensed for on-demand streaming or adding to a library -- on both Rhapsody software as well as Tivo -- only available for purchase (Rhapsody software just allows 30 second samples of each track). There are several artists whose tracks and albums are like this.
> 
> You'll get tracks from these artists/albums streamed randomly if you are listening to a Rhapsody channel -- but you cant do it on demand. You'll come across several artists that wont/dont license their tracks & albums this way..
> 
> So to answer your question, its not a limitation of the 30 day trial.


Thanks for the quick response.

It would have been nice if they had it show up in the search results with a note that said "This track is not licensed for streaming you can purchase it at.....". As it stands now, it just made me question the completeness/validity of the database.


----------



## sstatman

TiVolunteer said:


> It would have been nice if they had it show up in the search results with a note that said "This track is not licensed for streaming you can purchase it at.....". As it stands now, it just made me question the completeness/validity of the database.


If you look at the search results from www.rhapsody.com, you'll notice that Hotel California is grey, where the other results are blue. That means that it isn't available for streaming, but is for purchased download.

As you can't use the Tivo to do purchased download, the Tivo app chooses to filter them out.


----------



## Adam1115

Great, using Rhapsody on TiVo tonight, besides it being slow, it decided to reboot in the middle of a song. <SIGN>


----------



## unixdown

I had the same luck. I thought I'd give it a whirl, since my wife was asking about some rolling stones tune... I accepted the extremely long agreement, and searched for the rolling stones. I found the tune ("Can't you hear me knocking") and sure enough, 10 seconds into the song I got an error stating something had gone horribly wrong. Since the system was frozen on the error message, we rebooted and tried again. This time we searched for "The Who". We had better luck the second time around. It played two or three full songs before we got an error message, and it froze. Rebooted, and just turned on the radio. I think they've got a great idea, and I would love to see a working version of it some day. I just wish they would have released reliable software BEFORE I started the trial. Oh well, I hope they have better luck in the future.


----------



## tommy275

for a while there restarting the TiVo was actually helping the Rhapsody app along. But now, even that doesn't help. The thing just doesn't load. It just sits there "please wait", time after time after time. On both TiVos. At all hours of the day. Did anyone test this thing at all? Are they not embarrassed?????


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Glad to see I'm not the only one with these problems, and that we have the attention of at least one person somehow involved with the product. There are others on these forums who say they have no problems at all with Rhapsody, but my TiVo HD is Exhibit A Poster Child for bug reports on this puppy. We can't even use it for more than a few minutes, even after the 9.2.x whatever update.

I keep getting crashes and "the Green Screen of Death" when trying to use Rhapsody, among other problems. We have no similar problems with other features. I originally thought the crashes and glitches were being triggered by clicking around too much. Nope: The other night we had company over, so I set Rhapsody to just play a music channel, hid the remote and walked away. Nobody touched it. Then after only a few minutes one of my kids comes running over to tell me the TiVo just restarted all by itself, and there's a green screen saying it may be out of commission for three hours. WTF? Back to plugging the kids' nearby Mac into the Home Theater. Much better.

I'll carry mine over to Alviso personally if anyone at TiVo wants to copy an image of the thing for QA, although I'm thinking of returning it before my 30 days are up and building a PVR on my own. Maybe with Beyond TV, which skips commercials, for example. Why not? Supporting WinDoze can't be any buggier than this thing. My wife and kids are shouting out to me for TiVo tech support every time they watch TV. What a joke. KidZone and Rhapsody were the final selling points for me on TiVo, and now it turns out both are poorly designed, poorly implemented and not worth all the extra time I've spent trying to set them up. [/End of Rant]


----------



## tommy275

ahh, Super Bowl sunday. 20 people coming over. looking forward to streaming my favorite playlist. of course, i had to reboot to get anywhere. and now, some sort of fatal error. sweet. thanks Tivo!


----------



## sstatman

What sort of fatal error? Was it a 404 when you first connected, or did you get something later?


----------



## tommy275

didn't notice that it was a 404. it happened when the playlist started loading. something about userid or login or something (yes, i was logged on, supported by the fact that i was browsing my playlists). i didn't write down the exception details as tivo had already wasted enough of my time for the day.


----------



## Paul79UF

Has anyone else been asked for a username & password with the free 30 day trial?

I went in and out of Rhapsody on my TiVo S2 yesterday with ease and without having to input any login/password, which I don't have.

Today when selecting Rhapsody it immediately asks me for a login/password. I tried my TiVo.com log/pass but that didn't work.

Other than this problem the service has been great so far with just one reboot needed to reset my network.


----------



## jcoltrane

As the question doesn't seem to have been answered satisfactorily, I thought I'd reiterate it so that sstatman or someone else involved could weigh in:

Is there any plan for the future to allow Comcast subscribers with free Rhapsody radio service to access their accounts via TiVo? Or are we being excluded, presumably because we are not considered a viable revenue stream?

Just looking for an honest answer.
Thanks.


----------



## TiVoPony

jcoltrane said:


> As the question doesn't seem to have been answered satisfactorily, I thought I'd reiterate it so that sstatman or someone else involved could weigh in:
> 
> Is there any plan for the future to allow Comcast subscribers with free Rhapsody radio service to access their accounts via TiVo? Or are we being excluded, presumably because we are not considered a viable revenue stream?
> 
> Just looking for an honest answer.
> Thanks.


That would be up to Rhapsody, but I'm not aware of any plan to change their current policy.

Pony


----------



## sstatman

It's something we very much want to do, and we've done some of the work required to support it. I can't give a specific schedule as to when it will be ready, but it's actually a relatively high priority task for us (and for Comcast).

I don't have more details than that, unfortunately.


----------



## Paul79UF

Paul79UF said:


> Has anyone else been asked for a username & password with the free 30 day trial?


I contacted Rhapsody support via the live chat yesterday and again today.

The two reps located my trial account (mytivoservice#[email protected]) but they didn't have a way for me to create or retrieve a password which I didn't need the first day.

Then they both told me to contact Tivo support. I've given up unless someone else has a solution for me.

My 30 day trial lasted about 8 rocking hours. 

Hopefully the Rhapsody for Comcast subscriber accounts will be enabled for Tivo soon.


----------



## jeffmc425

Paul79UF said:


> I contacted Rhapsody support via the live chat yesterday and again today.
> 
> The two reps located my trial account (mytivoservice#[email protected]) but they didn't have a way for me to create or retrieve a password which I didn't need the first day.
> 
> Then they both told me to contact Tivo support. I've given up unless someone else has a solution for me.
> 
> My 30 day trial lasted about 8 rocking hours.
> 
> Hopefully the Rhapsody for Comcast subscriber accounts will be enabled for Tivo soon.


Have you ever gone into the trial in the past 30days? Once you go in, doesn't matter if you use it, the clock ticks. You accept the trial, and then it ticks down. The other thing, is this a new out of the box unit? Or was it refurbished/bought used?

Thanks,

jeff


----------



## jcoltrane

sstatman said:


> It's something we very much want to do, and we've done some of the work required to support it. I can't give a specific schedule as to when it will be ready, but it's actually a relatively high priority task for us (and for Comcast).
> 
> I don't have more details than that, unfortunately.


Thanks for the straight answer, sstatman. I definitely appreciate it. 

I'm just glad to know you're working on it. If/when you have any updates on this, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Paul79UF

jeffmc425 said:


> Have you ever gone into the trial in the past 30days? Once you go in, doesn't matter if you use it, the clock ticks. You accept the trial, and then it ticks down. The other thing, is this a new out of the box unit? Or was it refurbished/bought used?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> jeff


Hi Jeff. I started the free trial just this past Tuesday (2-12-08). When I tried it again yesterday morning, I got the prompt for the user/pass.

I bought my S2 new about 2 years ago. I almost immediately put in a 250gb hard drive using the "Instant Cake" cd for this model. The unit hasn't ever had any problems.

I got your PM and sent my TSN. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Adam1115

Wonderful. I have to call them to cancel, no way to do it online.


----------



## rockironstone

I was very excited to try out Rhapsody on my Tivo Series 2. Yes, it has bugs and required lots of reboots to the TiVo, but we used it anyhow, and it got better overtime. Then, back in January, my drive crashed and became unusable. So I ordered a replacement drive, and I got everything up and running again. 2 weeks later, that drive crashed too. Now I'm about to order a second replacement (on warranty, thankfully) drive, but I'm afraid to use Rhapsody again.

Has anybody else had a complete drive failure since using Rhapsody? Is it possible that this software is SO BUGGY that it cremated 2 drives?


----------



## jeffmc425

rockironstone said:


> I was very excited to try out Rhapsody on my Tivo Series 2. Yes, it has bugs and required lots of reboots to the TiVo, but we used it anyhow, and it got better overtime. Then, back in January, my drive crashed and became unusable. So I ordered a replacement drive, and I got everything up and running again. 2 weeks later, that drive crashed too. Now I'm about to order a second replacement (on warranty, thankfully) drive, but I'm afraid to use Rhapsody again.
> 
> Has anybody else had a complete drive failure since using Rhapsody? Is it possible that this software is SO BUGGY that it cremated 2 drives?


Since Rhapsody runs under the HME environment in the Tivo, I cannot see how the Rhapsody app could cause it. The Rhapsody app does not even touch the drive, unless the underlying HME environment is causing it to do so (caching, etc).


----------



## gonzotek

jeffmc425 said:


> Since Rhapsody runs under the HME environment in the Tivo, I cannot see how the Rhapsody app could cause it. The Rhapsody app does not even touch the drive, unless the underlying HME environment is causing it to do so (caching, etc).


All true. Though, his 'lots of reboots' could at least be a contributing factor to the drive failures, if not a primary cause.

/mildly off topic rant follows:
I really really wish TiVo could do whatever is needed to make HME reboot-impossible. The developer documentation mentions (at several points) how limited the HME environment is in certain ways, due to the need to guarantee the core dvr functionality(a design choice I agree with). There are many examples of HME apps, both commercial and hobbyist, that are apparently even following spec, and can cause TiVo reboots. It's one thing to send complete garbage down the wire and get a reboot (although the system could even be hardened against that as well). It's quite another to follow the documentation and still find the TiVo reacting, especially to the severity of an outright reboot, outside the HME environment. I've seen reports of fonts disappearing after an HME session, extreme UI sluggishness (apparent memory leak?), and other less severe results.

I'd do a lot more HME related stuff, both as a consumer/subscriber to Rhapsody and a developer....if I could count on the system requiring nothing more than a drop back to Tivo Central if an app malfunctions. It should be possible to sandbox the HME environment to the extent that it couldn't ever bring down its host TiVo, shouldn't it?

Did I mention already  I'd subscribe to Rhapsody if they could just give me guaranteed playback (given requisite network availability)? Just keep the music playing if the net is there, and you can work the rest of the kinks out with me subscribing and filing bug reports


----------



## tommy275

tommy275 said:


> didn't notice that it was a 404. it happened when the playlist started loading. something about userid or login or something (yes, i was logged on, supported by the fact that i was browsing my playlists). i didn't write down the exception details as tivo had already wasted enough of my time for the day.


The Rhapsody app got through an impressive 1 hour today before crapping out! Error attached.

And now, even after a restart, can't get back into Rhapsody. "Please Wait..."

I'm not sure which service I should cancel after all of this aggravation.


----------



## weeds

tommy275 said:


> The Rhapsody app got through an impressive 1 hour today before crapping out! Error attached.
> 
> And now, even after a restart, can't get back into Rhapsody. "Please Wait..."
> 
> I'm not sure which service I should cancel after all of this aggravation.


Same thing here,and the TV & Movie download is also not working


----------



## synch22

whats the easiest way to cancel this thing... i had it a few days and really dont see the use for it.


----------



## Adam1115

synch22 said:


> whats the easiest way to cancel this thing... i had it a few days and really dont see the use for it.


You have to call them.

It's a PITA.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Tried Rhapsody again last night to see if there've been any improvements. It played a music channel for whole ten minutes before freezing and eventually dropping into Live TV. At least it didn't crash and give me the "Green Screen of Death" again! Probably won't be so lucky next time though...I think I'll wait for 9.3 before trying this again.

Even more frightening: in the recently played Channels list I saw "Lisa's Channel" and "Heath's Metal Channel" - *which I've never seen before and have never played!!!!* I logged into Rhapsody on my PC and didn't see those in the Recent Channels list there.

Think I should change my password just to be safe anyway? It seems to have only happened in Rhapsody's TiVo app, but if somehow my account is getting crossed with someone else's via TiVo, this is a very serious problem.


----------



## synch22

i called to cancel and spoke with a nice young man from India.

Anyway he told me that i didnt need to call the 30 day trial ends and does not renew.


----------



## Adam1115

synch22 said:


> i called to cancel and spoke with a nice young man from India.
> 
> Anyway he told me that i didnt need to call the 30 day trial ends and does not renew.


You weren't specific when you said 'what's the easiest way to cancel *the thing*'

If you never signed up for it (using the trial), no there is nothing to cancel. I thought you were a subscriber.


----------



## synch22

thanks anyway adam.

The call was worth it to get a nice customer service rep in India, i forgot how fun those calls can be. Jargled connection, noise in the background cant hardly understand the guy...its good to get grounded sometimes on what our us companies are settling for.


----------



## bluemcduff

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Tried Rhapsody again last night to see if there've been any improvements. It played a music channel for whole ten minutes before freezing and eventually dropping into Live TV. At least it didn't crash and give me the "Green Screen of Death" again! Probably won't be so lucky next time though...I think I'll wait for 9.3 before trying this again.
> 
> Even more frightening: in the recently played Channels list I saw "Lisa's Channel" and "Heath's Metal Channel" - *which I've never seen before and have never played!!!!* I logged into Rhapsody on my PC and didn't see those in the Recent Channels list there.
> 
> Think I should change my password just to be safe anyway? It seems to have only happened in Rhapsody's TiVo app, but if somehow my account is getting crossed with someone else's via TiVo, this is a very serious problem.


I see this too when I use Rhapsody--periodically I see songs in my library I haven't added at all and I have to clean them out--last few times I got lots of blues, Jazz, and Jimi Hendrix I never listen to and it's a major pain--didn't know about the channels so I've got to check them as well to see if they've been added to without my consent.

Update: Checked my saved channels and they seem to be unaffected--looks like it's limited to the saved tracks in the library.


----------



## ldudek

I have stored my music on i-Tunes for sometime now. I purchase my music there and then I used a little tool to remove the protection on the AAC files.

I recently had a computer crash and I lost this tool. But I noticed on my last download that it was iTunes plus and it was AAC unprotected. I've heard of this but I thought it cost extra yet I only paid 9.99 for the album.

So I'm thinking about switching to Rhapsody since I know I can purchase music there and play it but I'm concerned about selection. I prefer new material by classic rock artist. The album I downloaded from iTunes that was unprotected was Jack Bruce and Robin Trower.

So what's the selection like over there? Recently I heard that The Beatles are now available at i-Tunes but if I can't play it on my TiVo I don't want it.

Also can you someone give me a breakdown on the payment plan? I kind of like i-Tunes because it's .99 each and I know with Rhapsody you pay by the month.


----------



## Solver

Has Rhapsody improved since the TiVo update to 9.3? We can't tell because our 30 free trail is over. After our Rhapsody trials with 9.2 kept crashing on our nearly rock stable TiVo we decided Rhapsody was not for us.


----------



## shady

I just noticed that the Rhapsody Application has had an overhaul.

So far it's looking very nice. The Now playing Screen is much better. I often look at the TVs in Starbucks and wish Rhapsody could look something like that. Well it's getting closer.

I did get a lockup, however, while playing an album!!!

Also I noticed the redesigned keyboard is very much faster to use.

Nice job.

By the Way - Can we have a remote key that takes us straight to the Now Playing Page. The only way I've worked out to get there is to not touch anything for a couple of minutes!!!


----------



## jeffmc425

shady said:


> I just noticed that the Rhapsody Application has had an overhaul.
> 
> So far it's looking very nice. The Now playing Screen is much better. I often look at the TVs in Starbucks and wish Rhapsody could look something like that. Well it's getting closer.
> 
> I did get a lockup, however, while playing an album!!!
> 
> Also I noticed the redesigned keyboard is very much faster to use.
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> By the Way - Can we have a remote key that takes us straight to the Now Playing Page. The only way I've worked out to get there is to not touch anything for a couple of minutes!!!


If you go to the top level Rhapsody menu, while it is playing a song (not in now playing) using the circle key (mid-left on remote, off hand I do not know the magic name of this key), and then press the
->| key on the mid-right, you will toggle to Now Playing. Hit it again and you will be in screen saver. This key will toggle you between Now Playing and Screen Saver.

FWIW, the team spent a lot of time working through issues with V1.0, to bring out V1.1

We took an extra 4 weeks to bake this release, to make sure we solved a lot of issues. We hope you like what you see. Also notice, you have "Search For Tracks" feature, as well as the new laid out keyboard and Now Playing/Screen Saver screens. You will also notice on Now Playing that there are similar albums/artists scrolled on the scree, which you can select, add to the play queue, or immediately play. We think this is a great way to re-kindle your self with music you might have forgotten, or new music you would like to try.

If you are using a series 2 DT box, make sure you are running 9.3 client code (Message/Settings->SystemInfo). If you are running a Series 3 or TivoHD, make sure you are running 9.3A. If not, force a connection to pick it up. There were some playback stabilization's put in.

If your playback keeps stopping, check to make sure your network connections are OK. I spent the better part of a day on a TivoHD, yesterday, at the end of a crappy Comcast cable connection and I didn't have any issues. We'll be monitoring here to see how things are.

Cheers!


----------



## shady

Thanks, I'll try that.

I agree, the similar albums part on Now playing is very nice


----------



## notsky

i have the just updated Rhapsody service (tivo 9.3), just started a trial on my Tivo HD. I actually came to this thread in research because Rhapsody is unstable and crashes hourly, requiring reboots on many occasions (the rest can be resolved by exiting the rhapsody program). I think its funny that you claim to have solved many issues... especially since i just experienced all of them. NICE!:up:


----------



## mtchamp

I have 9.3 on my TiVo HD's and I have had Rhapsody on TiVo since it came out on TiVo. I don't use it often because I don't have the free time and sole control of the living room, but I did see some interface improvements. I might play 3-5 songs when I use it and I'm grabbing them from my library. I played several songs last night and it worked perfectly. It's nice to have the whole package, pc, mp3 player and TiVo.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

jeffmc425 said:


> FWIW, the team spent a lot of time working through issues with V1.0, to bring out V1.1
> 
> We took an extra 4 weeks to bake this release, to make sure we solved a lot of issues. We hope you like what you see.
> [...]
> If you are running a Series 3 or TivoHD, make sure you are running 9.3A. If not, force a connection to pick it up. There were some playback stabilization's put in.


Congratulations, jeffmc425 and the rest of the crew! Those are indeed nice incremental interface improvements, and the app does seem more stable now. While trying it out today it hasn't once taken me to the dreaded "*Green Screen of Death*", for example. I think everyone would agree that is a good thing!

However, I still got a couple of errors. I tested it twice, by just playing a channel for a couple hours each time. Can you answer these questions?

1) Does the application time out if you just play a channel for a long period of time? Mine did that once, dropping into LiveTV after an hour or two (or three...I wasn't in the room). That would be a design decision, not a defect, and I'm sure most of us could live with that.

2) The second time the application stopped running on me, it didn't drop into LiveTV. Instead, it went to this screen. Would you have any idea if this message screen I received is a problem with the Rhapsody application, the environment it lives in, or my particular TiVo?

CAN'T RUN

An error occurred while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006).

< Press Select to Continue​
This was on a TiVo HD. Again, I'm very impressed that it's no longer taking down the whole machine, but obviously I still need to do something here. The answers we subscribers get from Customer Support on an issue like this can vary...if you're lucky they just want to swap your TiVo out for a replacement unit but some people continue to have the same problems with their next unit too so I don't know if all that disruption would be worth it. Is this the app, the environment, or a small group of defective TiVo units? I hope you can answer at least some of my questions here. Thanks.


----------



## c-surfer

Rhapsody seems like a good idea but I won't touch it again until it is 100&#37; stable.

My Tivo S3 died during the Rhapsody trial period, and I wouldn't be surprised if Rhapsody's repeated crashing corrupted my Tivo.


----------



## jeffmc425

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Congratulations, jeffmc425 and the rest of the crew! Those are indeed nice incremental interface improvements, and the app does seem more stable now. While trying it out today it hasn't once taken me to the dreaded "*Green Screen of Death*", for example. I think everyone would agree that is a good thing!
> 
> However, I still got a couple of errors. I tested it twice, by just playing a channel for a couple hours each time. Can you answer these questions?
> 
> 1) Does the application time out if you just play a channel for a long period of time? Mine did that once, dropping into LiveTV after an hour or two (or three...I wasn't in the room). That would be a design decision, not a defect, and I'm sure most of us could live with that.
> 
> 2) The second time the application stopped running on me, it didn't drop into LiveTV. Instead, it went to this screen. Would you have any idea if this message screen I received is a problem with the Rhapsody application, the environment it lives in, or my particular TiVo?
> 
> CAN'T RUN
> 
> An error occurred while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006).
> 
> < Press Select to Continue​
> This was on a TiVo HD. Again, I'm very impressed that it's no longer taking down the whole machine, but obviously I still need to do something here. The answers we subscribers get from Customer Support on an issue like this can vary...if you're lucky they just want to swap your TiVo out for a replacement unit but some people continue to have the same problems with their next unit too so I don't know if all that disruption would be worth it. Is this the app, the environment, or a small group of defective TiVo units? I hope you can answer at least some of my questions here. Thanks.


When did it stop playing (like time and date)? There were known problems with the Rhapsody Servers after 9:00 on friday. If Rhapsody stops playing, it will timeout, eventually, to live TV by design (keeps plasma and CRT burn-in to a minimum that way).

The second application closing error 0x5006, sounds like a Tivo HME server error. I saw that the other night myself after getting the new app, but had not rebooted the box before trying the app at my house. Have not seen it since.


----------



## jeffmc425

c-surfer said:


> Rhapsody seems like a good idea but I won't touch it again until it is 100% stable.
> 
> My Tivo S3 died during the Rhapsody trial period, and I wouldn't be surprised if Rhapsody's repeated crashing corrupted my Tivo.


The client code, running in the box, has much improved on series 2 and series 3. This code last fall did have one or two issues that could cause a box to hang, but has had a lot of work done to stabilize it. 9.3 for Series 2 and 9.3A for series 3/HD is pretty good. The Rhapsody App itself cannot crash the box, since it is isolated in the HME environment, but the client code it talks to (client code) could do that. Tivo has done a lot of work in the client code to weed out issues.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

jeffmc425 said:


> When did it stop playing (like time and date)? There were known problems with the Rhapsody Servers after 9:00 on friday. If Rhapsody stops playing, it will timeout, eventually, to live TV by design (keeps plasma and CRT burn-in to a minimum that way).
> 
> The second application closing error 0x5006, sounds like a Tivo HME server error. I saw that the other night myself after getting the new app, but had not rebooted the box before trying the app at my house. Have not seen it since.


Thanks. I can corroborate your reply to c-surfer: it definitely is more stable, and neither of my incidents meet the definition of a crash. I was able to immediately go to the TiVo menus, select Rhapsody again, and get right back to playing music for several more hours.

The difference is as vast as going from Windows 95 to Windows XP in one year: Complete system hangs vs. "This application had to close, do you want Windows to open it again?" But who wants to be compared with Microsoft.  These stability improvements are big stuff. Thank you.

To answer your question, both of the problems I reported in my last post occurred on Saturday, but certainly there are little interruptions in Rhapsody and other Internet music streams from time-to-time on the desktop as well... I continued testing today (Sunday), with channels, playlists and track search, and have two more of the same incidents to report.

_Dropping into Live TV: _
Eventually at the very end of the day it dropped into Live TV again while I was out of the room. So, again I do not know what happened but certainly it played for hours and hours at a time - almost the whole day - compared to what it did in previous releases: dropping into Live TV within 10 minutes if not going into complete and utterly frightening system crashes. I'm sure the team is working to improve this applications's ability to reestablish the connection - something the Rhapsody desktop and web apps clearly have more experience doing - instead of freezing and dropping out to Live TV. It is very jarring to be listening to relaxing music, and then - not really noticing that the system has gone silent for awhile - suddenly hearing the last channel my kids were watching screaming cartoon mayhem out of the home theater system.

_Application closing error 0x5006:_
I got this once today as well, and I think you can reproduce this one so here's a bug report you can actually sink your teeth into. Expected: if a track is no longer available, it should be grayed out and unselectable in any user playlist. Observed: I tried, twice in a row two different ways, to play a track that is no longer available on Rhapsody. It was in an old playlist I set up via the PC desktop version of Rhapsody in 2003 or 2004. Viewed from a PC, that track is grayed out now, but on the TiVo it was not grayed out or unselectable so I was unaware of any problem and tried to play it. First I clicked on the song in the list and got a message within the Rhapsody app saying that track couldn't be found. That message allowed me to return to the playlist. Then, when the playlist automatically progressed to that track the application closed with the 0x5006 message. It should have handled that read error better without closing, of course, but if unavailable tracks were not selectable at least that would remove one path to that error.

It may sound strange, but I'm happy to be at the stage where I'm just reporting bugs now. :up:


----------



## jeffmc425

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Thanks. I can corroborate your reply to c-surfer: it definitely is more stable, and neither of my incidents meet the definition of a crash. I was able to immediately go to the TiVo menus, select Rhapsody again, and get right back to playing music for several more hours.
> 
> The difference is as vast as going from Windows 95 to Windows XP in one year: Complete system hangs vs. "This application had to close, do you want Windows to open it again?" But who wants to be compared with Microsoft.  These stability improvements are big stuff. Thank you.
> 
> To answer your question, both of the problems I reported in my last post occurred on Saturday, but certainly there are little interruptions in Rhapsody and other Internet music streams from time-to-time on the desktop as well... I continued testing today (Sunday), with channels, playlists and track search, and have two more of the same incidents to report.
> 
> _Dropping into Live TV: _
> Eventually at the very end of the day it dropped into Live TV again while I was out of the room. So, again I do not know what happened but certainly it played for hours and hours at a time - almost the whole day - compared to what it did in previous releases: dropping into Live TV within 10 minutes if not going into complete and utterly frightening system crashes. I'm sure the team is working to improve this applications's ability to reestablish the connection - something the Rhapsody desktop and web apps clearly have more experience doing - instead of freezing and dropping out to Live TV. It is very jarring to be listening to relaxing music, and then - not really noticing that the system has gone silent for awhile - suddenly hearing the last channel my kids were watching screaming cartoon mayhem out of the home theater system.
> 
> _Application closing error 0x5006:_
> I got this once today as well, and I think you can reproduce this one so here's a bug report you can actually sink your teeth into. Expected: if a track is no longer available, it should be grayed out and unselectable in any user playlist. Observed: I tried, twice in a row two different ways, to play a track that is no longer available on Rhapsody. It was in an old playlist I set up via the PC desktop version of Rhapsody in 2003 or 2004. Viewed from a PC, that track is grayed out now, but on the TiVo it was not grayed out or unselectable so I was unaware of any problem and tried to play it. First I clicked on the song in the list and got a message within the Rhapsody app saying that track couldn't be found. That message allowed me to return to the playlist. Then, when the playlist automatically progressed to that track the application closed with the 0x5006 message. It should have handled that read error better without closing, of course, but if unavailable tracks were not selectable at least that would remove one path to that error.
> 
> It may sound strange, but I'm happy to be at the stage where I'm just reporting bugs now. :up:


Many thanks. We'll get the team to look at these.


----------



## tommy275

Pokemon_Dad said:


> _Dropping into Live TV: _
> Eventually at the very end of the day it dropped into Live TV again while I was out of the room. So, again I do not know what happened but certainly it played for hours and hours at a time - almost the whole day - compared to what it did in previous releases: dropping into Live TV within 10 minutes if not going into complete and utterly frightening system crashes. I'm sure the team is working to improve this applications's ability to reestablish the connection - something the Rhapsody desktop and web apps clearly have more experience doing - instead of freezing and dropping out to Live TV. It is very jarring to be listening to relaxing music, and then - not really noticing that the system has gone silent for awhile - suddenly hearing the last channel my kids were watching screaming cartoon mayhem out of the home theater system.


indeed. i have whole house audio and two speaker zones in my backyard. it's quite annoying to be hosting a BBQ or party, listening to rhapsody, and suddenly have rachel ray blaring all around the yard and all over the house. quite a buzz kill. and i like rachel ray.


----------



## sstatman

tommy275 said:


> indeed. i have whole house audio and two speaker zones in my backyard. it's quite annoying to be hosting a BBQ or party, listening to rhapsody, and suddenly have rachel ray blaring all around the yard and all over the house. quite a buzz kill. and i like rachel ray.


Okay, I admit it. We get payola from Rachel Ray.

If you do experience a dropout, feel free to send me an email with your logon (or your machine's "Tivo Service Number" off the back, if you're in the trial) and around what time you got dropped. We can look into why it happened on our side.


----------



## tommy275

I realize that I'm a complete moron, but can someone please tell me how to pull of the following, granted, "power-user," functionality?

* play a saved playlist in random order.

step-by-step, please, because i've been trying for months now and haven't come up with the secret.


----------



## tommy275

by the way, the "Similar Albums" functionality, which is quite nice, motors right along even as the actual music delivery (details details) part of the app sits there hanging. i'd prefer it the other way around, but hey, you can't have the world.


don't mean to sound so snarky. just trying to have fun while rhapsody pisses me off.


----------



## sstatman

tommy275 said:


> I realize that I'm a complete moron, but can someone please tell me how to pull of the following, granted, "power-user," functionality?
> 
> * play a saved playlist in random order.
> 
> step-by-step, please, because i've been trying for months now and haven't come up with the secret.


There may be a better way, but here's how I did it :

1. From the top Rhapsody menu, select My Library -> View Saved Playlists
2. Scroll to the playlist, hit select
3. Select Add To Play Queue
4. Hit Info to go to the Play Queue
5. Hit Enter for Play Queue options
6. Select Shuffle, switch to On
7. Save those settings

You need to start with an empty play queue, so step 0 is to go to the play queue, and clear it.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

sstatman said:


> Okay, I admit it. We get payola from Rachel Ray.
> 
> If you do experience a dropout, feel free to send me an email with your logon (or your machine's "Tivo Service Number" off the back, if you're in the trial) and around what time you got dropped. We can look into why it happened on our side.


OK sstatsman, here are a couple of incidents for you:

May 2, 2008, ending 8:45 PM Pacific: Was playing the Baroque channel. After a couple of tracks, Rhapsody hung showing the next track but never played it, then dropped into Live TV.

May 3, 2008, beginning 2:05 PM Pacific: Tried to play the Bossa Nova channel at 2:05 PM. Rhapsody named the first track up in the upper right corner but never played it, then dropped into Live TV at 2:10 PM. I went back in and tried again. It hung on a different first track. I exited at 2:14 PM without waiting for it to drop out this time.

May 3, 2008, beginning 2:15 PM Pacific: Just for comparison with that last incident, I went into Live 365 for the first time and tried playing a couple of stations. The music never came on, but the screen kept showing new tracks as if Live 365 thought I was receiving the streams. Eventually their screen saver came on (the one telling me why I should subscribe), but still no sound. When I pressed the Info key I saw that it seemed to be playing yet another track with no sound. I then tried a third station without success and exited back to the TiVo menu.

Hope this helps. Looks like the problem was with TiVo's servers but what do I know. One thing I'm better at guessing however is this: if Rhapsody could bring up a screen saver rather than dropping into Rachael Ray, Pokemon or what have you, we'd be far less unhappy. I'll send the other info to you separately.


----------



## segaily

I decided to give my 30 day trial a try when I read about the update. I wish I had been paying more attention, but twice now I have gotten an error. After the error it will not play music again until I reboot my box. All I get is loading when I try to play a song. 

I tried going in and out several times on a couple of different days and all I got was the loading. After the first time this happen I tried giving it a couple days and then rebooted my S3. 

It worked for a little while after the reboot and then the error happened again. My S3 is still in the broken state if that will do you any good. I just gave live 365 a try and that does not appear to work either. 

The only thing that appears to be effected is streaming music other then that my TiVo appears to be fine.


----------



## sstatman

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Hope this helps. Looks like the problem was with TiVo's servers but what do I know. One thing I'm better at guessing however is this: if Rhapsody could bring up a screen saver rather than dropping into Rachael Ray, Pokemon or what have you, we'd be far less unhappy. I'll send the other info to you separately.


It does sound a little like an HME app server issue, yeah. I will dig into it though, if I have a chance.

As for the screen saver vs. Rachael Ray ... yeah, that would be cool. We'll pass the suggestion on to the Tivo guys that, if any HME app exits for any reason other than the user choosing it (including an error), it shouldn't just pop into live TV.


----------



## jeffmc425

segaily said:


> I decided to give my 30 day trial a try when I read about the update. I wish I had been paying more attention, but twice now I have gotten an error. After the error it will not play music again until I reboot my box. All I get is loading when I try to play a song.
> 
> I tried going in and out several times on a couple of different days and all I got was the loading. After the first time this happen I tried giving it a couple days and then rebooted my S3.
> 
> It worked for a little while after the reboot and then the error happened again. My S3 is still in the broken state if that will do you any good. I just gave live 365 a try and that does not appear to work either.
> 
> The only thing that appears to be effected is streaming music other then that my TiVo appears to be fine.


Are you running the 9.3a firmware on your box? Messages/Settings->System Info will tell you.

We do not have a lot of experience on the S3. We have beaten the HD and S2 up quite a bit. I will send a message to Tivo to see if they know of anything.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## segaily

jeffmc425 said:


> Are you running the 9.3a firmware on your box? Messages/Settings->System Info will tell you.
> 
> We do not have a lot of experience on the S3. We have beaten the HD and S2 up quite a bit. I will send a message to Tivo to see if they know of anything.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


I am running 9.3a on my S3 and it is still in the state were all it will do is say it is loading songs.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

I have a TiVo HD and I'm getting the same behavior as segaily: "Loading..." and nothing else. I get that on both channels and tracks in my Library. 

I tried this at 6:50 PM on Sunday, May 11th, and at 8:20 AM on Monday, May 12th. You can see when this started by going back to my post of May 3rd: on May 2nd it locked up and dropped into LiveTV while playing a channel, and I've never been able to get it to work again. Live 365, which I tested for comparison again today, still shows music being played but produces no sound. 

I haven't tried rebooting the box, and won't unless you ask me to, but it doesn't seem to be helping segaily.


----------



## gonzotek

segaily said:


> I am running 9.3a on my S3 and it is still in the state were all it will do is say it is loading songs.


I started a free trial on my new HD a few weeks ago (I believe I'm still in the trial period), and while it worked ok for a day, the same "loading..." problem as described here by segaily is occurring. It has not crashed completely. Other TiVo network functions including audio podcasts, tivocasts, unbox downloads, and guide data updates all work. Connection is to a standard router (wired) through to a residential comcast cable modem.


----------



## jglass3919

Hey... 
I've read through several posts describing the issues w/ Rhapsody hanging... I just recently upgraded to a S3, and experienced the same issues. 

Two issues.. 
1. Whenever, I play a playlist... It will eventually hang... It will never complete the playlist. Is there a solution to prevent it from hanging when you play a playlist? Seems like without this basic functionality that it shouldn't have made it past qa. 

2. Whenever it fails... It means that I have to log back in with my long email address and password. Is there a way to save login information? It wouldn't be so annoying if I didn't have to retype all that with the remote. 

Thanks,
Jimmy G


----------



## sstatman

I have no idea why the Tivo app isn't remembering your logon and password. I know that it remembers it for others; it might be that it only remembers to remember your password (if that makes sense) when you have a clean exit.

Try putting your logon and password in, and then immediately exiting cleanly. Then try going back in, see if it remembers that time.

As for the playlist, if you send me your logon and the time (and timezone) that you experience a failure, I will try and find time to look into it.


----------



## tommy275

does anyone know if TiVo or Rhapsody are actually looking into what is causing all of these issues? It's nice that sstatman is around to look at problems individually, but i can't help but think the technologists have enough datapoints to indentify and fix the bugs at this point. if they don't, well i just don't know what to think.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

The problem seems to be with TiVo, because Live365 isn't working right either. But...

If we call this new problem into TiVo tech support, are they going to just tell us to call Rhapsody anyway? And in either case, are we going to get a report past Level 1 that actually turns into a bug report for the right engineering team, or is someone just going to try to make us go away by reading email templates to us...or offering the major inconvenience of swapping out our TiVo boxes which may not solve the problem anyway? 

(Since Real purchased Rhapsody, I've found their India-based support teams particularly clueless, I'm sorry to say. And I sometimes work in the offshoring biz myself so I know it doesn't have to be that way.)


----------



## jeffmc425

We read this board and we have noted the issues, and are working with the Tivo team on them. 

Your concerns are not going unnoticed.

Regards,

Jeff


----------



## Dubbadown

I don't know if this has been fixed yet, as I last noticed it a few days ago, but if you go into a saved playlist, and at the top of the screen it says you can go online and create new playlists, it lists it as *rhaspody.com* not rhapsody.com. I confirmed with my sis that it was misspelled on hers too so it looks like a universal error. No biggie in the scheme of things but just wanted to alert the powers that be since they are monitoring here.


----------



## YazooWho

Wierd and annoying thing happened tonight... I asked my daughter to turn on Rhapsody and choose a playlist that we have played many times and I have had for a long time.

After she selected the playlist and press "Play All", it started to play and then went up to the queue to change the option to shuffle (If it remembered this setting after exiting, that would nice). After that, I'm not what she did as in the sequence on the remote, the music stopped. We checked the queue and it was empty. Went back to the playlists, my playlist that we just picked was gone. All the others were there but this particular one was gone.

Went onto the pc and fired up the rhapsody app and sure enough, that playlist was gone from my list. I didn't realize that you could somehow delete playlist through the Tivo but somehow we did. Now I need to create a new one. No big deal but annoying none the less.


----------



## tommy275

YazooWho said:


> Went onto the pc and fired up the rhapsody app and sure enough, that playlist was gone from my list. I didn't realize that you could somehow delete playlist through the Tivo but somehow we did. Now I need to create a new one. No big deal but annoying none the less.


i would say that's an enomorous big deal.

getting a play list to shuffle is next to impossible. i asked about this upthread and was given what one would assume is the logical order of operations, and it generally doesn't work. the music stops after one song. for the most part i end up listening to the first song of the playlist, over and over and over, trying to get the thing to work. then i just turn off the app and listen to sirius, which works quite well.


----------



## YazooWho

tommy275 said:


> i would say that's an enomorous big deal.
> 
> getting a play list to shuffle is next to impossible. i asked about this upthread and was given what one would assume is the logical order of operations, and it generally doesn't work. the music stops after one song. for the most part i end up listening to the first song of the playlist, over and over and over, trying to get the thing to work. then i just turn off the app and listen to sirius, which works quite well.


Creating playlists are easy and not the end of the world. I have gotten it to shuffle without issues using playlists. The main problem I have here is that the playlist was deleted.

BTW.. are you listening to Sirius seperately from Tivo or within it?


----------



## tommy275

YazooWho said:


> Creating playlists are easy and not the end of the world. I have gotten it to shuffle without issues using playlists. The main problem I have here is that the playlist was deleted.
> 
> BTW.. are you listening to Sirius seperately from Tivo or within it?


the playlists I create are quite extensive and were developed over years of using rhapsody. losing one by hitting a few buttons while trying to get shuffle to actually work would be quite a big deal for me.

my comment on the shuffle function not functioning correctly or rarely was separate from your issue with the deleted playlist, although I'm glad to hear it works for at least 1 user.

sirius separate from tivo.


----------



## YazooWho

tommy275 said:


> the playlists I create are quite extensive and were developed over years of using rhapsody. losing one by hitting a few buttons while trying to get shuffle to actually work would be quite a big deal for me.
> 
> my comment on the shuffle function not functioning correctly or rarely was separate from your issue with the deleted playlist, although I'm glad to hear it works for at least 1 user.
> 
> sirius separate from tivo.


Thanks.

What I have learned since Rhapsody is availalble through Tivo is the reduce the size of my playlists so they load faster. When I had huge playlists, it always seem to load slower. But yeah, I would be really upset if it was a playlist that was older and larger.


----------



## jeffmc425

Dubbadown said:


> I don't know if this has been fixed yet, as I last noticed it a few days ago, but if you go into a saved playlist, and at the top of the screen it says you can go online and create new playlists, it lists it as *rhaspody.com* not rhapsody.com. I confirmed with my sis that it was misspelled on hers too so it looks like a universal error. No biggie in the scheme of things but just wanted to alert the powers that be since they are monitoring here.


Thanks for pointing this out. Bug is filed.


----------



## jglass3919

sstatman said:


> I have no idea why the Tivo app isn't remembering your logon and password. I know that it remembers it for others; it might be that it only remembers to remember your password (if that makes sense) when you have a clean exit.
> 
> Try putting your logon and password in, and then immediately exiting cleanly. Then try going back in, see if it remembers that time.
> 
> As for the playlist, if you send me your logon and the time (and timezone) that you experience a failure, I will try and find time to look into it.


Hey SSTATMan, 
Finally, I've had the opportunity to test it out again...

6:05 PST - jglass(@)netinterprises.com (rhapsody login)
An Error Occurred While Running the Application. The application closed during a write.

I was listening to a playlist, and it ran for about 30 minutes, maybe an hour... Then it froze.. I didn't run to it, but when I finally noticed.. the error above popped up. (without me touching the tivo)

I notice another post by you regarding Tivo not remembering the login, and you suggested that the 'Credentials Token' needed to be reset. And you needed the TSN (648-0001-804F-F5ED).

Also to note.. I never used the Tivo Trial Subscription to Rhapsody, and was already a member... I don't know if that means anything...

But, I really appreciate the assistance.

Thanks,
Jimmy G

P.S.
Yes, I tried to login and then exit cleanly.. It didn't matter.. I still had to login.


----------



## MichaelK

sorry if this isn't the right place- I searched and this is the best looking thread- saw at the very begining (around october) mention that the accounts included with comcast wont work for the tivo. 

Is that currently the case?

Likely to ever change?


----------



## HeyZeus

Hi sstatman and others monitoring...
Like jglass3919 I have the issue where Rhapsody on Tivo is NOT remembering my name and password. Alo similar is that I was already a Rhapsody user and so never used the trial account. Oddly enough, though, after logging in with my rhapsody account and password I get a message (not an error, just a sort of welcome screen) that reads something like "thanks for trying". 

I always thought that was odd since I looged in with a non trial account. Anyway, would appreciate knowing how to get the name and password to be remembered.

As for overall performance, I have seen a random hang or two but Rhapsody has been great overall on Tivo. Although today have had the 0x50006 error when trying to launch rhapsody (even before the prompt to sign in)

Thanks all for the great info on this forum. New user and will be back often.
[email protected]


----------



## fishboyjr

Anyone notice that Rhapsody on Tivo seems to be behind in time compared to the website and windows-based applications in terms of new content? I would like to listen to the new Weezer album through my stereo which is hooked up to my Tivo. The website and app show the album as being available but the Tivo-based app doesn't list it.


----------



## rockironstone

Has anybody else had the same issue?

History - I had an older Tivo (series2) from which I subscribed for the free Rhapsody trial and converted to paying customer. 

That Tivo eventually died, so I bought a new Tivo HD...

Now, when I go to Rhapsody, the first screen I get is "Your Rhapsody Trial has ended..." with a message to signup online. Then, there is a link to the Existing Member Sign In at the bottom. From that screen, I have to login every time. Restarting Tivo doesn't solve this, and there's no way it seems to remember the login information. It's a pain.

I called (India) Rhapsody support, and after about 20 minutes, they weren't able to help me. Tivo gave me the cold shoulder entirely.

Maybe I need to cancel my current subscription and start over with this new Tivo to have my login stored?

Any help here is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sstatman

MichaelK said:


> sorry if this isn't the right place- I searched and this is the best looking thread- saw at the very begining (around october) mention that the accounts included with comcast wont work for the tivo.
> 
> Is that currently the case?
> 
> Likely to ever change?


The Rhapsody service supports Comcast radio subscribers (though not in the cleanest possible way). At some point, it is possible that Tivo will use the service to support them, but there is no timeline currently.


----------



## sstatman

fishboyjr said:


> Anyone notice that Rhapsody on Tivo seems to be behind in time compared to the website and windows-based applications in terms of new content? I would like to listen to the new Weezer album through my stereo which is hooked up to my Tivo. The website and app show the album as being available but the Tivo-based app doesn't list it.


Rhapsody on Tivo is typically a day behind the web client, which is typically a day behind the full client. We did have some publishing issues last week, so we lost a few extra days, but we should be back to the normal model.

We do plan, over the next month or so, to eliminate all of the timing gaps.


----------



## sstatman

Tivo Customer Support is aware of this issue - an article was added to their kbase. There is no permanent fix in place yet, but if you call them, they should forward your TSN to engineering. In addition, they will keep track of your TSN, so that when a permanent solution is found, you will be fixed.

Everyone's working hard on this.



rockironstone said:


> Has anybody else had the same issue?
> 
> History - I had an older Tivo (series2) from which I subscribed for the free Rhapsody trial and converted to paying customer.
> 
> That Tivo eventually died, so I bought a new Tivo HD...
> 
> Now, when I go to Rhapsody, the first screen I get is "Your Rhapsody Trial has ended..." with a message to signup online. Then, there is a link to the Existing Member Sign In at the bottom. From that screen, I have to login every time. Restarting Tivo doesn't solve this, and there's no way it seems to remember the login information. It's a pain.
> 
> I called (India) Rhapsody support, and after about 20 minutes, they weren't able to help me. Tivo gave me the cold shoulder entirely.
> 
> Maybe I need to cancel my current subscription and start over with this new Tivo to have my login stored?
> 
> Any help here is greatly appreciated.


----------



## daves2

does anyone know if the playing of a playlist on tivo can be randomized (e.g. tracks in random order). I didn't see a way to do it and am trying to decide whether I go with the PC client or tivo client for an upcoming party. benefit of tivo is the audio should be good and high quality cables are already in place (vs. PC audio board which sucks). but if I can't randomize, I may go w/ the PC client (rather than spending an hour sorting my list).

is the tivo client stable enough on series 3 to run 4.5 hours with no crashes through a playlist?

THANKS!


----------



## sstatman

daves2 said:


> does anyone know if the playing of a playlist on tivo can be randomized (e.g. tracks in random order).


I don't think it can be done directly. However, you can add the contents of a playlist to your play queue, and then play that queue in shuffle mode.



daves2 said:


> is the tivo client stable enough on series 3 to run 4.5 hours with no crashes through a playlist?


I would say so, yes. I might be biased though.


----------



## tommy275

sstatman said:


> is the tivo client stable enough on series 3 to run 4.5 hours with no crashes through a playlist?
> 
> 
> 
> I would say so, yes. I might be biased though.
Click to expand...

i would say no, from experience.

daves2, good luck with the randomizing process. it's frustrating and erratic. i'd say practice a lot before you have guests come over, and just when you think you've figured it out, try again.


----------



## daves2

sstatman said:


> I don't think it can be done directly. However, you can add the contents of a playlist to your play queue, and then play that queue in shuffle mode.
> 
> I would say so, yes. I might be biased though.


thanks, although I'm having mixed success in my testing. I think I don't quite understand the play queue vs. when tracks are played from a play list (e.g. does the app put them into the play queue then play only from there, or is that not needed).

what I have found is that I can add the playlist to the queue and use the options to play it in shuffle - that works. however, the play queue kicks out to live TV after a while (I wasn't there when it happened but I think others have reported). Not sure if there's a problem w/ one track (all are subscription, none local) or some activity on the tivo did that.

playing from the play list seems to be more stable and I *think* I can get all the way through my list (5 hours).

but, ** I think I've discovered how to get shuffle on a play list!!(?) **
- sign in to rhapsody on tivo (same problem, have to log in each time!)
- add one track to the play queue
- press 'enter' in the play queue to change the option there to shuffle
- clear the play queue
- go to the playlist
- play all in the play list - play will be shuffle

but, that's also what is confusing b/c I find those tracks to then (I think?) be reflected in the play queue (after they play?). what is confusing is that if the queue is used to play the list, why is playing from the list apparently more stable (no kick to live TV) than playing from the queue directly.

anyway, I *think* I will use the play list and my trick to shuffle it (better than my manually shuffling the list, gets boring).

if anyone can clarify how these two interact, that would be great! THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY

edit: why is this so unstable / confusing? is the tivo platform that complex or is there just a lack of testing by the rhapsody team? end rant.


----------



## kiwi22

The good: Can't get enough of that great music. Isn't being slow like it used to.

The bad: Getting booted out several times b/c it says it's "out of memory".

The ugly: I too am having the annoying problem of having to retype my username and password every time I log onto rhapsody. I tried calling Tivo to see if they could help...I talked to the first agent who, after finding out she couldn't help me said she was going to transfer me and then just hung up. I called, spoke to another rep and they did the exact same thing!! It is bizarre b/c I pride myself in being very respectful and patient with people on the phone. Not quite sure why the did that. I didn't have time to call a third time. 

Why isn't there a specific place to go to for rhapsody tivo help? There is nothing on the offical website from what I see. When I call Tivo, they tell me to call rhapsody. I have a feeling if I called rhapsody they'd tell me the same thing. Both reps I talked to were honest and said they did not know very much about rhapsody.


----------



## shady

kiwi22 said:


> The ugly: I too am having the annoying problem of having to retype my username and password every time I log onto rhapsody.


Somewhere in this thread, someone recommended that once logging in, you go to the account page and switch accounts (to the same account)
This worked for me


----------



## tommy275

daves2 said:


> edit: why is this so unstable / confusing? is the tivo platform that complex or is there just a lack of testing by the rhapsody team? end rant.


they've got plenty of testers and they know it. you and me being two of them.

good call and thanks on the work-around for random play with playlists. worked like a charm. as long as the music keeps playing at least.


----------



## daves2

tommy275 said:


> they've got plenty of testers and they know it. you and me being two of them.
> 
> good call and thanks on the work-around for random play with playlists. worked like a charm. as long as the music keeps playing at least.


good point re the testers! too bad that once my free trial expires, I will no longer be a tester for them and will either pay if it's good or not pay if it's not!! I don't like to pay for beta versions!!

the development platform must not be that mature ... check it out when you sign in (each time!) ... just after you type the first letter of your user ID, look carefully at what happens to the first row of letters on the picklist -- they shift one (or so) pixel over (to the right I think?)... so, it's got to be repainted each time by the app (or maybe tivo) .. and for such a common task, that shouldn't be...

also, after you are done putting in the password, it really should beep / blip to confirm that you hit select in order to process the PW entry .. small stuff but helpful, and if they are still working on that, it kids of tells you where the other parts of the app must be ! (IMO)


----------



## daves2

daves2 said:


> thanks, although I'm having mixed success in my testing. I think I don't quite understand the play queue vs. when tracks are played from a play list (e.g. does the app put them into the play queue then play only from there, or is that not needed).
> 
> what I have found is that I can add the playlist to the queue and use the options to play it in shuffle - that works. however, the play queue kicks out to live TV after a while (I wasn't there when it happened but I think others have reported). Not sure if there's a problem w/ one track (all are subscription, none local) or some activity on the tivo did that.
> 
> playing from the play list seems to be more stable and I *think* I can get all the way through my list (5 hours).
> 
> but, ** I think I've discovered how to get shuffle on a play list!!(?) **
> - sign in to rhapsody on tivo (same problem, have to log in each time!)
> - add one track to the play queue
> - press 'enter' in the play queue to change the option there to shuffle
> - clear the play queue
> - go to the playlist
> - play all in the play list - play will be shuffle
> 
> but, that's also what is confusing b/c I find those tracks to then (I think?) be reflected in the play queue (after they play?). what is confusing is that if the queue is used to play the list, why is playing from the list apparently more stable (no kick to live TV) than playing from the queue directly.
> 
> anyway, I *think* I will use the play list and my trick to shuffle it (better than my manually shuffling the list, gets boring).
> 
> if anyone can clarify how these two interact, that would be great! THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY
> 
> edit: why is this so unstable / confusing? is the tivo platform that complex or is there just a lack of testing by the rhapsody team? end rant.


post-mortum:

we did have the party and for the most part it worked fine. murphy's law did kick in that despite my several times of testing my playlist all the way through successfully, when I played it for the party, the app crapped out after about 30 mins ... tivo showed an error, "the application cannot run" or something like that!

I did not feel like rebooting the tivo during the party, so I gave it another shot using my 'standard' approach above and it worked fine after that.

not sure what the problem was, whether it was some internet related problem (my FIOS network connection was up and running the entire time), or whether it was some memory type of problem (running a long playlist over and over in testing cause it?) or something on the tivo side.

but good news was it worked with only a small blip (and would have been even smaller if I didn't have to sign in again and do my little shuffle workaround).

THANKS FOR ALL THE TIPS, GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## pir

shady said:


> Somewhere in this thread, someone recommended that once logging in, you go to the account page and switch accounts (to the same account)
> This worked for me


That started happening to me in Rhapsody just a couple days ago, and that workaround fortunately worked for me, so far.

I'd rather not give up Rhapsody on my tivo... Hopefully they fix the underlying problem, and also keep fixing bugs. I still get the "exception occurred" error on a regular basis that results in exiting from rhapsody.

I wish it worked flawlessly, if it doesn't get fixed fairly soon, I'll probably replace my (4.5 year old) tivo with a media PC... since the whole idea behind me wanting a tivo and not a media PC, is I want everything to "just work". Though I'll miss the tivo interface if I have to give it up.

Just curious, anyone with a brandy-new tivo have a better experience with Rhapsody than seems to be the norm?


----------



## tommy275

pir said:


> Just curious, anyone with a brandy-new tivo have a better experience with Rhapsody than seems to be the norm?


the application is equally as crappy on both my new tivo and my old tivo. an embarrassment one would think.


----------



## BarryD99

My two cents. Rhapsody is working great for me. I've been listening to my library (shuffled) for the past two hours without a glitch. Occasionally it craps out, but I can't remember the last time I've had to reboot.

I think it's a great deal for $13.00/month.


----------



## tommy275

BarryD99 said:


> My two cents. Rhapsody is working great for me. I've been listening to my library (shuffled) for the past two hours without a glitch. Occasionally it craps out, but I can't remember the last time I've had to reboot.


out of curiousity, how large is your library?

from what I'm gathering from the anecdotal evidence on this thread, rhapsody has much less of a problem with small libraries. larger libraries (and from experience as a rhapsody user for 5 years or so, i'm thinking many libraries will grow over time) seem to throw it for a loop. so while rhapsody may be making new users happy, those same users may not be so thrilled down the road, after investing considerable time and money into rhapsody, when using the application starts becoming problematic.


----------



## YazooWho

> so while rhapsody may be making new users happy, those same users may not be so thrilled down the road, after investing considerable time and money into rhapsody, when using the application starts becoming problematic.


For me having the ability to listen to Rhapsody on my Tivo is secondary compared to the main use of Rhapsody for me. I listen and use Rhapsody mainly at work and home (via other methods). I also to get mp3's for my Ipod and my kids ipod's. Together with other programs, there is a lot you can get out of Rhapsody other than listening to it on a Tivo.

In my opinion, there are defintely some issues with the intergration with Tivo, but as a product on a whole, Rhapsody is worth the money and I'm very happy.


----------



## tommy275

YazooWho said:


> For me having the ability to listen to Rhapsody on my Tivo is secondary compared to the main use of Rhapsody for me. I listen and use Rhapsody mainly at work and home (via other methods). I also to get mp3's for my Ipod and my kids ipod's. Together with other programs, there is a lot you can get out of Rhapsody other than listening to it on a Tivo.
> 
> In my opinion, there are defintely some issues with the intergration with Tivo, but as a product on a whole, Rhapsody is worth the money and I'm very happy.


i'm talking specifically about people who are new to Rhapsody and sign up because of its integration with TiVo. for those who stream at work, listen on their computer at home, or don't use TiVo, Rhapsody is relatively stable and obviously worth the money in my opinion (although clearly many people don't have Rhapsody and don't feel it's worth the money). But that's ancillary to my point.


----------



## tommy275

tommy275 said:


> i would say no, from experience.
> 
> daves2, good luck with the randomizing process. it's frustrating and erratic. i'd say practice a lot before you have guests come over, and just when you think you've figured it out, try again.


i'm pleased to report that Rhapsody got through an entire (large) playlist yesterday. it played for hours on end without a problem (aside from an initial, if not unhelpful, "Rhapsody error" at the beginning).


----------



## BarryD99

tommy275 said:


> out of curiousity, how large is your library?
> 
> Not quite sure, but I'd guess several thousand. Yesterday, I did a random shuffle of the list and it played for over four hours without a hitch before I turned it off.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

A month ago, I was one of the people stuck with Rhapsody "Loading..." and dropping into LiveTV after several minutes without ever playing music. This began after several Read errors forced me to exit and re-enter the service again and again. After the Rhapsody "Loading" problem began I also tested Live365 out of curiosity and found that somehow it was not streaming sound, although visually it appeared to be working.

Last night I finally had the time, energy and curiosity to reboot the machine. It's a TiVo HD, btw. After that, both Rhapsody and Live365 started working again. *Eureka!* But then after playing two tracks of an album *I got the old Read error again*. Arrgghh. I had to exit Rhapsody and re-enter to start playing music again. It still worked, and I skipped around to several tracks without a read error but I didn't have the time to try further systematic testing.

This level of quality is unacceptable. It's like putting on old LPs for mood music back in the day, and hoping they won't be scratched and start skipping while I'm on the other side of the room. I will be getting a second TiVo in preparation for a house move soon, and will report on the behavior of Rhapsody on that box. Obviously we love the rest of TiVo or we wouldn't be getting another one, but for TiVo and Real to be spending so much money on advertising a service that clearly doesn't work for so many people is just one more example of how some companies give marketing a bad name.


----------



## BarryD99

Bad:

Early this morning, I think the Rhapsody service was getting all sorts of errors.

Ugly:

Then we had a power failure for a couple of hours. I guess that really isn't Rhapsody's fault.

Good:

Power's back.
For the past few hours , with the help of a Ramsey FM25B Synth FM Stereo Transmitter purchased on Ebay and a portable radio, I've been enjoying Rhapsody from my patio. The F25B allows me to receive Rhapsody any place in my house as well a backyard. In addition, it works great with the FM radio in our hot tub.

Rhapsody and Tivo still isn't 100&#37; but more than tolerable for me.


----------



## jglass3919

Hi.. I have battling this login issue w/ Rhapsody for several months. It makes it in convienent to have to login every time that I open the application or it crashes. I have attempted to call Tivo support to get them to resolve the issue, but.. they can't find the artcile in the KB that sstatman refers to. And I never get a call back from Tivo Engineering.. 

SSTatman Quote:
Tivo Customer Support is aware of this issue - an article was added to their kbase. There is no permanent fix in place yet, but if you call them, they should forward your TSN to engineering. In addition, they will keep track of your TSN, so that when a permanent solution is found, you will be fixed.


SStatman can you help get my credentials token reset?!

Thanks, 
Jimmy G


----------



## jglass3919

Hey... 
So, my issue was that I had to log into Rhapsody every time I started the application on Tivo. This was a major pain given how often the application crashes. 

However, I finally hooked up with an outstanding Technical Support agent from the Indiana call center (Tamala), who made it a mission to solve the issue. 

Basically, to reset the login data and get Rhapsody on Tivo to save it... 

You have to login, go to options, and switch account. then just use the same login that you just typed in and submit. It saved it, and was done.. Now, it just logs in everytime.

Hope that helps...

Jimmy G


----------



## shady

jglass3919 said:


> Hey...
> So, my issue was that I had to log into Rhapsody every time I started the application on Tivo. This was a major pain given how often the application crashes.
> 
> However, I finally hooked up with an outstanding Technical Support agent from the Indiana call center (Tamala), who made it a mission to solve the issue.
> 
> Basically, to reset the login data and get Rhapsody on Tivo to save it...
> 
> You have to login, go to options, and switch account. then just use the same login that you just typed in and submit. It saved it, and was done.. Now, it just logs in everytime.
> 
> Hope that helps...
> 
> Jimmy G


Or you could have just read 15 post higher in this same thread and you wouldn't have had to call customer support.


----------



## Dubbadown

Dubbadown said:


> I don't know if this has been fixed yet, as I last noticed it a few days ago, but if you go into a saved playlist, and at the top of the screen it says you can go online and create new playlists, it lists it as *rhaspody.com* not rhapsody.com. I confirmed with my sis that it was misspelled on hers too so it looks like a universal error. No biggie in the scheme of things but just wanted to alert the powers that be since they are monitoring here.





jeffmc425 said:


> Thanks for pointing this out. Bug is filed.


This was fixed shortly after this post but it looks like the drasted Rhaspody misspelling is back.


----------



## BarryD99

Three suggestions:

1. After spending a half hour or so setting up a play queue, Rhapsody got an out of memory error about 45 minutes into the queue and of course threw me back out of Rhapsody. Luckily, I had saved this play queue as a playlist and simply restarted it.
Given that Rhapsody blows up one out of every ten times or so, what if it automatically saved the last play queue, deleting it only when a new queue was started. That shouldn't be a major programming project.

2. In the same vein, why can't we save the shuffle option on or off and not have to reset it every time we log in?

3. Lastly, I just installed a new Tivo and of course lost my user name and password each time I logged out (or was thrown out) until I remembered that there was a fix (or work around) posted in this thread. Why can't Rhapsody simply automatically write the login info into whatever file it needs to go to? If nothing else, why don't they explain the fix on the log in screen)?


----------



## tommy275

just to add a few more data points, and to vent about this POS, tried getting Rhapsody to play an album a few times over the past few nights. Restarted TiVo. Nothing.

"Loading..."


----------



## tommy275

another data point, since i'm sitting here in front on the computer.

an error occurred while running the application. the application close during a read (0x50006)


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

About a month ago I tried Rhapsody on a new TiVo, connected to faster Comcast service in a new house, with the summer TiVo update installed and...

Same as before. I got dropped back into LiveTV after getting through only two tracks. Adding insult to injury, I now also have that login problem others have posted about here. I gave up trying to use the service after that. I've started using the music channels that come with Comcast digital TV, and haven't tried Rhapsody again since.

A product only gets so many chances. We may drop the computer subscription and get rid of our crappy Rhapsody Sansa players soon too...right now I'm listening to Slacker.com and I'm in the Scratch.fm beta. Maybe we'll plug a computer full of MP3s into the TV too. There _are_ alternatives.


----------



## BarryD99

The Login issue is a one time easy fix (work around). Dropping back to live TV is a pain, but doesn't happen to me as often as it happens to others. Yes, there are lots of other alternatives. Over the years I've used many different products and still like Rhapsody. I'd give Rhapsody on a PC a 95/100 and Rhapsody/Tivo an 89/100. Having said that, I use the Tivo implementation most of the time.


----------



## tommy275

Hi Tivo/Rhapsody developers, QA testers, project managers, and implementers.

Just another quick note to remind you that your application doesn't work:

after 4 minutes, on TiVo S3:

0x50006

Hopefully you're managing your issues log.

Good luck!


----------



## JennyP

Are you playing music when you get that error? I've only seen that when I just open an application like yahoo and don't press any buttons or anything. 

As for rhapsody, I like it, it works relatively well, getting kicked out to livetv is the only major issue that I've had infrequently but nonetheless irritating.


----------



## colbyu

My feedback:

Overall, Rhaphsody on Tivo is wonderful, and I will convert to a subscription when my trial is up. I'm extremely impressed by the range of artists/albums represented by the service. My tastes tend to run from the obscure to the "what the hell is that, music?" and yet I'm seeing a good 90% of the stuff I like available. I never thought I'd see the likes of Henry Cow, Yellow Swans, Magick Markers, Art Bears, Wooden Wand, Crescent, or The No-Neck Blues Band in an online music service. If anyone from Raphsody is reading this, I just want to say: good job on the content.

Glitches: yes, there are still glitches. Not as severe as what people were experiencing when the service was introduced, but I have seen a couple of memory errors and such (sorry, I don't have the exact message) that forced the app to quit and pushed me back to the brown menu. I've also experienced unreasonable slowdowns, usually at the point where the app is pulling up an artist from a search. It just sits at the "please wait" clock for many minutes. This seems to come and go, and feels like a server bandwidth issue to me.

Overall, I wouldn't trust Rhapsody to play flawlessly for a party or such, and I am somewhat concerned that the issues that were plaguing the service still haven't been fully resolved a year down the road, but I still love it and will use it on a daily basis.


----------



## LairBob

I'm both a TiVo and a Rhapsody customer for years and years--big fan and advocate of both services. I use the TiVo Rhapsody client just about every day, and really love what it represents.

Nevertheless, I've got to reiterate what a lot of other people here are saying--Rhapsody just does _not_ run well on my Series 3. I'm having the exact same problems everyone else is having:

1) The lag is significant, and annoying. While I might be more sensitive to the lag on Rhapsody than on YouTube, since I use Rhapsody so much more, it definitely seems like Rhapsody is less responsive than YT. I'm constantly gingerly pressing 'up' or 'down' to see whether I'm really stuck, or stupidly just staring at a working screen.

2) Even more importantly, I get kicked out of Rhapsody _constantly_. I can't remember the last time I actually made it through an entire album without getting booted at some point.

It's gotten to the point where I've pretty much given up on listening to albums (which I'd very much prefer), and just use the channels. I let randomized music play until I get kicked out, and then I just go back into Rhapsody if I want to listen to more music.

This is really disappointing. I'm keeping my Rhapsody subscription, since I use it at work too, but really looking forward to a solid, responsive version on the TiVo.


----------



## MickeS

Since this thread was revived, I'll just make a comment too. 

I tried Rhapsody out before, and had some issues with it on TiVo. Nevertheless, the trial eventually led to me getting a sub, because I liked the content, and I can use it with my MP3 player and on my PC at work.

I have started using it on my TiVo too, but it IS annoying how many little bugs there are. Still, it works better than during the trial, and I don't have the issues of getting kicked out or getting errors anymore, but the SPEED of the app and the lack of better search and sorting functions is annoying.

If they could fix this and also make it so I could put in text better (use a phone-style ABC, DEF, etc system for example) I would rate it as excellent - as it's right now, it's just another bonus for the Rhapsody sub, not the main reason to get a sub.


----------



## Terabull

I know this has been discussed before in this thread but what is the current thought as to why it is happening? Series 2, sub for rhapsody, playlist plays 1 to 4 or so songs then the read error. As a side note I can't play any "channels", sorry I don't remember the error code. If this is significant I will post it. The main issue though is playlists. I suspect it to be a simple matter of series 2 not having enough power, or memory, but shouldn't proper coding be able to fix that?


----------



## Dubbadown

Terabull said:


> I know this has been discussed before in this thread but what is the current thought as to why it is happening? Series 2, sub for rhapsody, playlist plays 1 to 4 or so songs then the read error. As a side note I can't play any "channels", sorry I don't remember the error code. If this is significant I will post it. The main issue though is playlists. I suspect it to be a simple matter of series 2 not having enough power, or memory, but shouldn't proper coding be able to fix that?


I have had this problem recently on my Series 2 that I cannot access any of my playlists or channels. The error code says something about none available or something like that. I used to be able to access my playlists so this can't be a Series 2 issue. What's the deal?!?!?!?


----------



## pir

Dubbadown said:


> I have had this problem recently on my Series 2 that I cannot access any of my playlists or channels. The error code says something about none available or something like that. I used to be able to access my playlists so this can't be a Series 2 issue. What's the deal?!?!?!?


Me Too. Same thing. No saved channels/playlists I get this error:

Function GetMemberLibrary returned a fault
soapenv.com.real.common.kani.exception noContentFoundException - 
1228172207164 : no content found for this request (0)

The number is different each time, here's another:

1228172690868

This happens when trying to play a genre channel as well and has been happening at least since Thursday (Nov. 27th)

Also the whole thing is much flakier than it had been. I was used to crashes every couple days -- but now it can barely play a song before crashing. I'm actively seeking another way to get rhapsody into my living room, but I really don't want two devices... so it looks like I'll have to put a windows computer and Sage TV in my living room -- though I'm still loath to give up tivo... but if they can't get rhapsody to behave, then they're leaving me with little choice, since I'm now addicted to Rhapsody.

-Pir


----------



## pir

Another thing.. I just checked using the Rhapsody Client (Wndows) and all my saved albums/tracks are gone. They still appear on the Tivo in My Tracks, but not in the windows client. Grr.


----------



## MickeS

pir said:


> Another thing.. I just checked using the Rhapsody Client (Wndows) and all my saved albums/tracks are gone. They still appear on the Tivo in My Tracks, but not in the windows client. Grr.


Yeah - in fairness to TiVo, the Windows client for Rhapsody is pretty damn sucky too.

I prefer using the website to listen on the PC, I only use the client software for transferring songs to my MP3 player. The website has a much better user interface.


----------



## Dan Clarke

I am a Rhapsody to go subscriber, pretty much because Yahoo transferred me there. I also subscribe to Napster.

The Napster interface is much better and isn't laggy on the PC or Tivo, while the Rhapsody interface is horribly bloated, slow, and laggy. Even trying to stream to the PC is slow.


----------



## Terabull

I switched a while back to Rhapsody just to use it with Tivo. How are you using Napster on Tivo.


----------



## tetris

Does Rhapsody have a web forum? Because I can't find one right now. If not, can you recomend me a web forum to talk about Rhapsody, Napster and other online media services? I don't want to ask too many non-TiVo questions here
thanks


----------



## MickeS

I can't get any channels to play anymore. Kept getting some cryptic error message referring to some function call and saying "Missing data" or similar.

Not sure if it's related to TiVo Series 3 version 11 that mine was updated to the other day, but it pissed me off today when I wanted to listen to some Christmas music.

EDIT: I tried on my Series 2, and it's the same issue there. Could be related to the 9.4 update on that one, of course, but maybe it's something else. Either way, BAD.

Can anyone else play channels? Regular albums in my library play fine.


----------



## MickeS

tetris said:


> Does Rhapsody have a web forum? Because I can't find one right now. If not, can you recomend me a web forum to talk about Rhapsody, Napster and other online media services? I don't want to ask too many non-TiVo questions here
> thanks


Rhapsody has a forum on their site: http://real.lithium.com/real/board?board.id=InstallingRhapsody


----------



## gtalvola

MickeS said:


> Can anyone else play channels? Regular albums in my library play fine.


Now that I have the latest Tivo software update on my Tivo HD, I too can't play channels at all. And when I listen to albums, I'm still getting kicked out of Rhapsody after 1-5 songs or so, so I guess the software update didn't address that problem.

Whichever developers are responsible should be ashamed of themselves for putting out such a buggy product and then not bothering to fix the glaring bugs for months and months.


----------



## shady

At the weekend, we were putting up Christmas decorations, so I went to see if there was a Christmas channel or genre. As others had reported, the channels did not work!


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

All this discussion of the fall update got me curious enough to try Rhapsody on TiVo again.

My login problem is fixed. It was making me log in every time before but it clearly had my username/password stored and has not asked me to sign in even once since the update.

Playing my saved tracks yesterday still didn't work for long, not much improvement there if any. It died and dropped me back into LiveTV. I'm not sure how many tracks it got through because I received a phone call and turned away from the screen, but I know it didn't get through the "CD" I was playing.

View Saved Channels gives me a big long ugly error message today (didn't try it yesterday):

OPERATION FAILED
Function getMemberLibrary returned a fault
soapenv:com.real.common.kani.exception.NoContentFoundExce
ption - _xxxxxxxxxxxxx_:

no content found for this request
{0}​Two of my four "_xxxxxxxxxxxxx_" error numbers were:
1228841160009
1228844129078

I haven't cancelled yet...inertia mostly...but I hope this helps any developers lurking here.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Follow up to my last "Bug Report" post: 

I have two TiVo HD's, and I had a chance to try Rhapsody on the other one today. I got the same "getMemberLibrary" error when trying to view saved channels. I also got that error, on both TiVos, when trying to view saved playlists. However I can see my saved tracks and today I was able to play 15 or 20 minutes of those without any freezing or dropping into Live TV.


----------



## DrewS3

I am also looking to play some holiday music on Rhapsody. The first time I was able to see channels and start playing one, but it crashed back to the main menu. Since then I haven't been able to see any channels, just "Loading..." where the channels should appear. I tried reseting my Tivo but it didn't help.


----------



## Terabull

I think enough information has been given to fix this problem. PLEASE fix this ASAP so we can listen to Christmas music through our Tivo's! I switched to Rhapsody for the sole purpose of listening to music through Tivo, and probably the most important time of year to do this is NOW! At least tell us if it's going to happen, otherwise I have no reason to stay with Rhapsody. An explanation is the "right" thing to do. People like myself can handle bad news, but no news is just wrong and will not keep customers. Let me expand on this just a bit. Letting us know what is going on with NO BS and just plain straight talk WILL keep me as a customer. Saying nothing breeds decent and unhappiness.


----------



## MickeS

Terabull said:


> I think enough information has been given to fix this problem. PLEASE fix this ASAP so we can listen to Christmas music through our Tivo's! I switched to Rhapsody for the sole purpose of listening to music through Tivo, and probably the most important time of year to do this is NOW! At least tell us if it's going to happen, otherwise I have no reason to stay with Rhapsody. An explanation is the "right" thing to do. People like myself can handle bad news, but no news is just wrong and will not keep customers. Let me expand on this just a bit. Letting us know what is going on with NO BS and just plain straight talk WILL keep me as a customer. Saying nothing breeds decent and unhappiness.


Well said.

Channels still don't work on my TiVo, but fortunately Playlists do, so I'm setting up a Christmas music playlist. Hopefully that will still work in two weeks...


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Terabull said:


> I think enough information has been given to fix this problem. PLEASE fix this ASAP so we can listen to Christmas music through our Tivo's! I switched to Rhapsody for the sole purpose of listening to music through Tivo, and probably the most important time of year to do this is NOW! At least tell us if it's going to happen, otherwise I have no reason to stay with Rhapsody. An explanation is the "right" thing to do. People like myself can handle bad news, but no news is just wrong and will not keep customers. Let me expand on this just a bit. Letting us know what is going on with NO BS and just plain straight talk WILL keep me as a customer. Saying nothing breeds decent and unhappiness.


I think there are developers still lurking here, but I hate to tell you this: it seems they can only push updates along with the big seasonal TiVo system updates so there is unlikely to be any improvement until well after Christmas.


----------



## jcoltrane

jcoltrane said:


> As the question doesn't seem to have been answered satisfactorily, I thought I'd reiterate it so that sstatman or someone else involved could weigh in:
> 
> Is there any plan for the future to allow Comcast subscribers with free Rhapsody radio service to access their accounts via TiVo? Or are we being excluded, presumably because we are not considered a viable revenue stream?
> 
> Just looking for an honest answer.
> Thanks.





sstatman said:


> It's something we very much want to do, and we've done some of the work required to support it. I can't give a specific schedule as to when it will be ready, but it's actually a relatively high priority task for us (and for Comcast).
> 
> I don't have more details than that, unfortunately.


It's been almost a year since I posed the above question and received the posted response from sstatman regarding Rhapsody's intent to provide support for Comcast Rhapsody Basic subscribers. As there is still no support offered, I wanted to confirm that Rhapsody still intends to offer support on Tivo for Comcast subscribers and I wanted to see if any progress has been made to this end.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tammyandlee

I just bought a Tivo HD and Rhapsody drops back to live TV. Called Tivo and they claimed never to hear about this before. 

Suggested I slow down my internet connection


----------



## shady

Rhapsody has got worse for me recently.
I get the drop out to live tv, plus, it takes about a minute to startup, and another minute to start playing an album. 

This never happened in the early days


----------



## Equalizer

Somewhat related - does anyone know how I can log into Tivo with a Verizon-sourced Rhapsody account? I.e., I normally log in with my Verizon Wireless phone number (ten digits, no hyphens) when I use the client or web portal. But the Tivo interface doesn't seem to like it and expects only an e-mail address.

Thanks!


----------



## shady

Equalizer said:


> Somewhat related - does anyone know how I can log into Tivo with a Verizon-sourced Rhapsody account? I.e., I normally log in with my Verizon Wireless phone number (ten digits, no hyphens) when I use the client or web portal. But the Tivo interface doesn't seem to like it and expects only an e-mail address.
> 
> Thanks!


If that's anything like the free accounts you get with Comcast, then it's not going to work. You need a paid subscription


----------



## Equalizer

No, it's a paid account; Rhapsody partnered with Verizon over a year ago to offer this service, and the $14.99 for the To Go plan gets added on my Verizon bill every month. I think it's looking like I just need to get a standalone account though, which is a pain since I have a lot of music saved in that other account. I am in touch with Rhapsody support and they seem to not be saying the Verizon-linked account will work, also.


----------



## marthasp6s

kas25 said:


> You guys should also check out Sonos.


I agree 100% with kas25. Sonos is what I use too!


----------



## samsonite

Same issues. Plays for several minutes then cuts out to live tv immediately. No remedy. I am getting so tired of this. Rhapsody works perfectly on all my other devices. WTF Tivo? My tivo is suppose to be the center of my content, it's kinda hard when music doesn't work during a party. 

Tivo acted like they had never heard of the "channel issue" several months ago to me and they did the same with this issue. "Your the first one to report this" BS


----------



## fishboyjr

Anyone having problems logging in to Rhapsody via Tivo?

I have been a subscriber for quite some time. I have used Rhapsody on Tivo for quite some time (over a year). I tried to use Rhapsody today and was greeted with "your trial has ended" message. Logging back in bounces me back to the same screen. I checked the Rhapsody website and had no problems logging in. Tivo support was unable to support. No network issues with the Tivo. I can connect to the Tivo service and use other online apps. I tried rebooting and got the same error. Tivo support recommends calling Rhapsody support. Most likely will be a waste of time. Anybody?


----------



## Kolor

I am experiencing the same login issues described by fishboyjr. I am greeted with the "you trial has ended" screen. Any attempt to enter again my credentials delivers the same result. My account is in good standing and works perfectly from the PC client.
@fishboyjr: Were you able to get a resolution to this problem from Tivo or Rhapsody? Please let me know.


----------



## jonra

I'd been a rhapsody customer for about 5 years & finally canceled. I thought I liked the tivo/rhapsody but there were too many glitches. All I wanted was good sound quality through my sound system using Tivo - it sounded good enough - BUT, it would go back to live TV, the Internet would burp & effect the sound, or the sound would skip... I got tired of paying rhapsody $15 per month on top of my tivo & comcast bills for a service that was inconsistent.

So, I finally burned all of my old CDs to my computer & bought about 20 songs from Amazon. It's all on my computers/servers & mp3 phone & I can listen to my music without the Internet, interruptions, tivo/rhapsody glitches. I uninstalled Rhapsody & now use the latest version of Windows media player. It sounds much better & it also works great - transferring all of my songs to my Samsung SGH-A867 cell phone/mp3 player. I'm very happy now & saving some money at the same time.


----------



## shady

marthasp6s said:


> I agree 100% with kas25. Sonos is what I use too!


Yes, I got fed up with the way that Rhapsody was implemented on TiVo. However, I probably never would have bought a Rhapsody subscription if it wasn't for TiVo, and now that I've turned to Sonos for all things audio, I have never been happier audio listening.

So TiVo introduced me to what was possible, and Sonos delivered on the dream.


----------



## thansentc

I just signed up for Rhapsody for $10 a month (their new price, which includes "to go" for iPhone service). Setting up Rhapsody on my TiVo Premiere was easy, but it uses the old interface (which isn't a surprise, really). 

I think the sound quality is pretty good. My complaint is navigation. I build a "my library" through the Rhapsody website, but through TiVo navigation through my library is limited to albums. I can't find a way to navigate through artists from my library. I'm used to iTunes, the Rhapsody/TiVo interface is pales in comparison.


----------



## BarryD99

I've had enough. As a former programmer, I don't understand how you and Tivo haven't gotten this app to perform any better. Neither Tivo, nor Rhapsody will take ownership of the issues.

I've had enough and have cancelled my subscription.


----------



## timbers

I just got a Premier and similar to others I am a long time Rhapsody user, but TiVo will not recognize this and only provides a trial membership. Has anyone found a solution?


----------



## dsol

Since this has now been going on for two years  does anyone have an update or acknowledgement from TiVo or Rhapsody that Rhapsody for TiVo just doesn't work? I've been a Rhapsody subscriber for years and like the service, but every time I try to play a playlist from TiVo it just cuts to live TV after a few songs. Have they just given up? I guess all of us should too?


----------



## JennyP

> my library is limited to albums. I can't find a way to navigate through artists from my library


I think you can just press "enter" on the my library to change the way it is sorted. Artists/albums/ or tracks.


----------



## DrewS3

dsol said:


> Have they just given up? I guess all of us should too?


Yes and Yes. I switched to a Squeezebox classic for Rhapsody a few years ago and never worried about it again.


----------



## ohmark

7/31/2011 update as to Rhapsody. Rhapsody on Tivo has been broken and down since 7/12/2011. Tivo has not fixed it. Tivo has not responded to its disappointed customers. Tivo has not in any way communicated with its customers that there is a problem, what the problem is, what's been done to fix it, and when the fix is expected. Absolutely nothing, zero, and nada from Tivo.

Long story, short: Rhapsody changed its software on 7/12. They were supposed to make sure all partners had upgraded their device software, so that devices would remain compatible with Rhapsody. They obviously didn't because the devices of numerous partners, including Tivo, stopped working with Rhapsody upon the software change. Incredibly, this hasn't been fixed for Tivo since 7/12, and Tivo has made no effort to communicate with or respond to its customers.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Thanks for posting confirmation of this. There's been nothing but a "Scheduled Maintenance" message for weeks, saying Rhapsody systems are "temporarily down" and that we should "please check back later", on all of three of my TiVo boxes.


----------



## WeKnSmith

We use Rhapsody all the time. Wish TiVo would get their act together...


----------



## TiVoStephen

Unfortunately it's not an easy fix. We are working on this, and we're very sorry for the inconvenience. As soon as I can share more specific details for when it will be resolved, I'll let you know.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## ohmark

TiVoStephen said:


> Unfortunately it's not an easy fix. We are working on this, and we're very sorry for the inconvenience. As soon as I can share more specific details for when it will be resolved, I'll let you know.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


Thanks, Stephen. We miss Rhapsody and and are frustrated not only that this problem has not been fixed for so long, but that Tivo has not been forthcoming with any information until your post.


----------



## CoxInPHX

TiVoStephen said:


> Unfortunately it's not an easy fix. We are working on this, and we're very sorry for the inconvenience. As soon as I can share more specific details for when it will be resolved, I'll let you know.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


I have been a Rhapsody subscriber since back when MTV URGE was first launched. The URGE SW and service was much better that the POS Rhapsody SW, never the less, as a new Tivo owner, It would be really nice if the app could get fixed.

I have come to really like Pandora though, I have used Pandora before through my Bluray player.


----------



## ohmark

TiVoStephen said:


> Unfortunately it's not an easy fix. We are working on this, and we're very sorry for the inconvenience. As soon as I can share more specific details for when it will be resolved, I'll let you know.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


Stephen, Rhapsody Rep David K has just posted in the Rhapsody forum that Tivo has chosen not to update the firmware for Series 2 and 3 to accomodate the Rhapsody software update, and the Series 2 and 3 will remain unusable for Rhapsody. This would be an extremely disappointing development, if true. Please comment on this.

"As far as the series 2 and 3 devices, Tivo has chosen not to update the firmware for those devices, meaning Rhapsody will no longer be accessible on them. This was a call that Tivo made, not us, and yeah, it sucks. Wish it was better news, but that's the news we have."

Rhapsody Rep David K "view 6 more comments" near bottom of page: http://forum.rhapsody.com/rhapsody/...l&utm_source=reply_notification#reply_6366417


----------



## WeKnSmith

ohmark said:


> Stephen, Rhapsody Rep David K has just posted in the Rhapsody forum that Tivo has chosen not to update the firmware for Series 2 and 3 to accomodate the Rhapsody software update, and the Series 2 and 3 will remain unusable for Rhapsody. This would be an extremely disappointing development, if true. Please comment on this.
> 
> Rhapsody Rep David K comments near bottom of page: http://forum.rhapsody.com/rhapsody/...l&utm_source=reply_notification#reply_6366417


I agree, I would like to see TiVo's response to Rhapsody's assertions. It probably does not make sense for Stephen to reply on that forum, but I would like to know if S3 devices are being considered EOL for Rhapsody services on TiVo.


----------



## djl25

This is incredibly disappointing, if true. Can we get the final word from TiVo on this?


----------



## jrtroo

I'm more disappointed at Rhapsody at forcing partners to perform these changes. They chose to not allow legacy coverage for long-term partners. 

Hopefully TiVo can get it working soon.


----------



## windsurfdog

Tivo and Denon both apparently will not support non-current device models. I believe this may say more about Rhapsody. The Rhapsody name is just not mentioned like Pandora, Napster and now, Spotify, though I believe the Rhapsody experience beats the others which I've tried. And in reality, the Rhasody/Napster/Spotify paradigm is a superset of the Pandora-like radio services so it is a bit "apples and oranges" between the two.

So, I have both a Premiere and an HD. Rhapsody is solely used on the Premiere so I should be in good shape. But others that use the service and have no TP are SOL...and Rhapsody is apparently pretty content to lose customers...and Tivo will certainly piss some Series 2/3 users off, possibly losing a few as well.

Denon is the same way. I have a *08 series AVR and apparently Denon will not be updating the firmware for these. How 'bout that...a 3 year life cycle for a damn AVR...

Tivo won't lose my future business if it gets the Rhapsody fixed on the Premiere but Denon has definitely lost all future purchases by me.


----------



## ohmark

Much more discussion as to this here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=474277


----------



## CoxInPHX

The Rhapsody app loaded for the first time tonight, It allowed me to sign into my account, my history was there, But nothing would play. Every choice returned and error. So at least it appears they are working on it.


----------



## windsurfdog

As posted in the other thread mentioned by ohmark:

My TP has received the new Rhapsody application and, in the limited time I utilized it last night, it seems to be working well. The gui has not changed...not that I expected it to...so the time spent appears to be solely to fix the connection problems. Song load times seem to be snappier than before. Otherwise, the experience is about the same.


----------



## CoxInPHX

windsurfdog said:


> As posted in the other thread mentioned by ohmark:
> 
> My TP has received the new Rhapsody application and, in the limited time I utilized it last night, it seems to be working well. The gui has not changed...not that I expected it to...so the time spent appears to be solely to fix the connection problems. Song load times seem to be snappier than before. Otherwise, the experience is about the same.


The Rhapsody app loads and I am able to navigate, but all playback gets an Error. Is anyone else getting the playback error?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

CoxInPHX said:


> The Rhapsody app loads and I am able to navigate, but all playback gets an Error. Is anyone else getting the playback error?


Yes, I was able to log in on my Premier but got an error when I tried to play music. It blamed my network or ISP, but there was nothing wrong with my connection from nearby computers. I haven't tried again.


----------



## bklockhart

I got info from a TiVo agent that they are rolling out a new software update to correct this. How long that will take is anyone's guess. I had a 2-week trail extended to 3 months after I explained the problem to a Rhapsody agent. Can't argue with that level of customer service. TiVo just seems to be so slow at updates or fixes and I am sure they wouldn't dream of reimbursing anything for an app problem.


----------



## ohmark

bklockhart said:


> I got info from a TiVo agent that they are rolling out a new software update to correct this.


And you believed this? Seriously??


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

bklockhart said:


> I got info from a TiVo agent that they are rolling out a new software update to correct this.


Premiers have already received the update, and the latest information is that TiVo currently has no plans to update older models.

Visit this thread started by ohmark, and you'll see why we're all sounding so annoyed with TiVo this week: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=474277


----------



## CoxInPHX

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Premiers have already received the update, and the latest information is that TiVo currently has no plans to update older models.


Well, I can Login to Rhapsody and get to tracks, but every track returns an Error and nothing will play. My SW version is still 14.8.U2, I wonder if that matters? And why hasn't it updated to a newer version? I have Restarted several times and still no SW update.

14.8.U2 has been rock solid for me, with no random reboots or any problem with the HDUI.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

CoxInPHX said:


> Well, I can Login to Rhapsody and get to tracks, but every track returns an Error and nothing will play. My SW version is still 14.8.U2, I wonder if that matters? And why hasn't it updated to a newer version? I have Restarted several times and still no SW update.
> 
> 14.8.U2 has been rock solid for me, with no random reboots or any problem with the HDUI.


Yes I am getting the same error here, sorry for not repeating that again. Same TiVo version.


----------



## bklockhart

ohmark said:


> And you believed this? Seriously??


But the dude was SO sincere. Alright then. He was stringing me along. There is still no update and no fix. Lesson learned.


----------



## ohmark

bklockhart said:


> But the dude was SO sincere. Alright then. He was stringing me along. There is still no update and no fix. Lesson learned.


Tivo rolled out the Rhapsody fix early last week. I assume that was what the Tivo CS rep was talking about. But, I assume that was not your problem.


----------



## bklockhart

The 'fix' you're referring to didn't fix anything. It brought Rhapsody back instead of the inane 'system maintenance' message, but it's still not working properly. I called a rep about this and was told another fix was rolling......out.....soon.....sigh. Still waiting and it's been over a week. Strung along, indeed. Shouldn't complain given the Series 2 and 3 snubs. Jeez...


----------



## ohmark

bklockhart said:


> The 'fix' you're referring to didn't fix anything. It brought Rhapsody back instead of the inane 'system maintenance' message


But, see, it fixed the inane message! That fix, however, did fix my Premiere so that it is accessing Rhapsody normally. Are you sure the Tivo rep wasn't mistakenly referring to the fix already rolled out? The Tivo cs reps have been seriously misinformed or completely uniformed througout the entire Rhapsody fiasco.


----------



## CoxInPHX

CoxInPHX said:


> Well, I can Login to Rhapsody and get to tracks, but every track returns an Error and nothing will play. My SW version is still 14.8.U2, I wonder if that matters? And why hasn't it updated to a newer version? I have Restarted several times and still no SW update.
> 
> 14.8.U2 has been rock solid for me, with no random reboots or any problem with the HDUI.


Noticed I had SW 14.8c this morning and Rhapsody is now working.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

CoxInPHX said:


> Noticed I had SW 14.8c this morning and Rhapsody is now working.


Confirmed, got 14.8c here and Rhapsody is now working. On the Premier only.


----------



## bklockhart

ohmark said:


> But, see, it fixed the inane message! That fix, however, did fix my Premiere so that it is accessing Rhapsody normally. Are you sure the Tivo rep wasn't mistakenly referring to the fix already rolled out? The Tivo cs reps have been seriously misinformed or completely uniformed througout the entire Rhapsody fiasco.


Just came through last night. Rhapsody is back up and running albeit with some minor annoying glitches. I can't seem to explore music and similar artists much deeper than 4 screens/menus when fields come up blank. Getting back to the home screen is simple enough, but have also found on playback this evening I still get the occasional freeze up. Overall, though, I'm glad to have it back.  Really unfair for the series 2 and 3 subscribers, though.


----------



## cking

I can't begin to express how unhappy I am with TiVo for making the decision not to update legacy TiVo boxes with Rhapsody service.

TiVo customers who own lifetime service on their boxes happen to be the people who are your most loyal supporters and will continue to buy more TiVo boxes over the years and recommend them to friends if they continue to be satisfied and happy with their investment in TiVo. 

The fact that TiVo does not support services that were sold as being features of the product when I bought my first series 2 Tivo box years ago and then recently bought a TiVo HD is unforgivable (unless there are truly significant technical hurdles and this is not a scam to get people to upgrade to Premiere boxes) 

I used to love TiVo as a company and am sad to see the direction things are going in. I have heard lots of negative things from people I know that have bought Premiere boxes, and to be honest after this change I will be shocked if I ever buy another TiVo box again. 

TiVo, if you are listening, please reconsider this decision (or provide a more adequate explanation of why Rhapsody has been phased out for all but your newest DVRs?) 

I love your service, but moves like this make me want to seriously consider something other than TiVo the next time around (And as I'm sure you've seen there is a lot of that going around)


----------



## Chris Gerhard

cking said:


> *Tivo not upgrading Rhapsody for TivoHD signals the beginning of the end for TiVo
> *
> 
> I can't begin to express how unhappy I am with TiVo for making the decision not to update legacy TiVo boxes with Rhapsody service.
> 
> TiVo customers who own lifetime service on their boxes happen to be the people who are your most loyal supporters and will continue to buy more TiVo boxes over the years and recommend them to friends if they continue to be satisfied and happy with their investment in TiVo.
> 
> The fact that TiVo does not support services that were sold as being features of the product when I bought my first series 2 Tivo box years ago and then recently bought a TiVo HD is unforgivable (unless there are truly significant technical hurdles and this is not a scam to get people to upgrade to Premiere boxes)
> 
> I used to love TiVo as a company and am sad to see the direction things are going in. I have heard lots of negative things from people I know that have bought Premiere boxes, and to be honest after this change I will be shocked if I ever buy another TiVo box again.
> 
> TiVo, if you are listening, please reconsider this decision (or provide a more adequate explanation of why Rhapsody has been phased out for all but your newest DVRs?)
> 
> I love your service, but moves like this make me want to seriously consider something other than TiVo the next time around (And as I'm sure you've seen there is a lot of that going around)


I think this is a little overly dramatic. If anybody here understands what it would take to get Rhapsody running on the old boxes again and knows that TiVo is deliberately not updating the boxes despite the fact it would be easy and inespensive, please post the proof. I understood when I purchased TiVoHD that any and all services and features requiring third party support were subject to removal, TiVo has no control over those aspects of the service.

Rhapsody made the change that caused the service to no longer work and I don't have any idea how difficult it would be to get it working again or if it is even possible. The 1% or so of series 2 and 3 TiVo owners using Rhapsody are disappointed, I am sure, but it isn't clear what can be done to fix the problem other than finding another product to use for the service.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Whether it's the fault of Rhapsody, TiVo or nobody at all, this has been the final incident spurring me to cancel my Rhapsody service after almost ten years. Rhapsody's low streaming bitrate has bothered me for a long time, it just sounds terrible, and I am much happier with MOG's 320 kbps. And overall, Rhapsody just doesn't have the spirit of the original Listen anymore. The service was run into the ground after it was purchased by Real, and has never recovered even after spinning off "independently" with Real as a large shareholder. 

I'd be glad to discuss the other services I checked out first, but MOG is my final choice. (Spotify? Meh.) I've got the MOG app on my Android phone, and there is an iPhone app. (The mobile bitrate stays high in Wi-Fi, but cranks down automatically for 3G.) I've got their web player on Linux net-tops attached to TVs, and on my Windows laptops. They've just released a dedicated client in the Mac app store too. Don't get me started on Rhapsody's poor Mac support over the years. 

TiVo should worry too. While exploring MOG and other music services I found descriptions of the Roku player really attractive, not to mention all you can do with just one home PC or laptop. If I were younger and just starting out, I don't know why I would consider locking myself into an expensive Comcast/TiVo jail. But that's another discussion.


----------

